# What is your military status?



## Ex-Dragoon

Time for another poll folks.


----------



## Inch

Air Force for me, MH to be specific, so, close to Navy, only much cooler!  ;D


----------



## Pet_Bailey

Im in the cadets joining the CF when im old enough


----------



## arctictern

Civvy waiting for job offer.


----------



## Da_man

army reserve, infantry  >


----------



## 1feral1

ECN 146-2 (Employment Code Number), Sergeant, Fitter Armament

Royal Australian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers

Think you might know me from my CF days? Wanna know more, see a pic, then check out my army.ca profile, and my MSN (icon, bottom upper left) profile too.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## THEARMYGUY

Army CIC officer in Eastern Ontario Area.  I'm an Lt. and I've been in since '96.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Cloud Cover

Ex-Navy, left in '88. Applied to reserves last week.


----------



## X Royal

Ex Army - you can guess the regiment. 13 years out in 96.


----------



## winchable

Navy, Student.

I noticed you also didn't put a "Tied up in Bearaucratic Limbo"   ;D


Edit-Signals added


----------



## MikeM

Army Reserve R031


----------



## MissHardie

Navy Reserves, almost a year!  Student, forever (or so it seems...)


----------



## Gouki

jerk awaiting training

one day my day will come.. soon i will be the queen of summertime!


----------



## Zoomie

True blue CF Pilot - although I wear an OD flight suit, CADPAT rain-gear and fly a yellow and red plane!


----------



## Pencil Tech

Primary Reserve (Land). Cpl, RMS Clerk with a field artillery unit.


----------



## Storm

Air CIC awaiting switch to primary reserve engineer. Like MissHardie, also a student "forever" (4 yrs down, few more to go ).


----------



## gun plumber

Reg Army-Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers-421
Arte et Marte


----------



## skura

Student in process of joining reserves...


----------



## patt

im still a student but im finishing my last year, but i still work for DND, i spend most of my time working in the kitchens here in borden i kinda hate it but the pay is good.everytime i go there it reminds me that i got a year left and i should try my best to leave.


----------



## aesop081

just a sig op.....

seems to me like this poll was dead simple, you read too much into simple questions or is it that you graduated from the CF school of anal retentiveness ???

Me i'm just a former 041/043 combat engineer ( army !!) and now a 081 AESOp ( air force !!)


----------



## skura

Just so there's no confusion, I voted as a "Student"...not reserves since I'm not a member of one yet.


----------



## sgt_mandal

I guess I specify here, air.


----------



## JasonH

Civvie in the process of joining, 031 Reg's


----------



## Veterans son

Hello

I am a civilian and student who is going to reapply to the Reserves within the next year.


----------



## D-n-A

Army Reservist MOC R861, transfering to the Regular Force hopefully as a 011 Armour.


----------



## Pikache

WTF is 861?


----------



## Heatwave

According to the MOC list, I believe 861 is a cook.  

Myself, as far as the poll goes, I'm Airforce.

As my first official post, kudos to you all for such a great site!  This includes both the Staff/Moderators, and the Posters.  It's few and far between when you'll see mature discussions and disagreements...and people that will apologize when they're wrong or have offended someone.  I'm proud to be a member!

Chimo


----------



## REZTEEN

Army Reserve Infantry (untrained) only 16. basic in the summer cant wait


----------



## CivU

Army - attending civialian university on ROTP


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

QY Rang (Armd Recce), High School Student and Mark's Work Warehouse's B****.  :


----------



## CdnGalaGal

Army (R215). And I still classify myself as a student because, although I postponed university studies for the year to go on tour, I really do mean to go back. Thank god for this fortunate change of pace though. If I had to write another paper on 20th Century English Literature this year, I swear I'd have gone wonky!!


----------



## argyll2

Army Reserve R031


Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada (P.L.)


It's all about the kilts lads. The lassies dig em


----------



## Burrows

GO ARMY CADETS..then Im going into the army as an ossifer after I finish rmc


----------



## Tpr.Orange

ex-gghg

now 25 svc bn

R421 
Weapons tech


----------



## Evocatus

_double-dipping annuitant_


----------



## moose1

I was a member of the Brockville rifles whilst at high school but had to move back to England in late sixties. i joined the Royal navy and did 22 years service. i am presently employed as a security officer.


----------



## JBP

Will be R031, Infantry Reserve. Was told merit listed, told I'd get call for Swear-In mid-end November. Currently working civvy job, pursue career in TO Police Force...

Love


----------



## Zarack21

Private ( recruit)  Army, Sig Op heading to St-Jean next week     ;D darn i'm so happy 

im stopping my current job in 2 days....


----------



## NorthernProtector

Former RM Rang now doing Fed Law Enforcement (Customs/RCMP)


----------



## Bin-Rat

Medically released 3B in Jun 93 - Still fighting for medical pension

Places Servered Hmm 80-83 22 Svc Bn London R911
83-84 YTEP - Cornwallis 8331 A platoon.
83 MseOp 84 - 1 SVC Bn Calgary - 935
July 84 back to reserves 22 Svc BN - R911
2 1/2 year's class B 1st Hussars - R911
88 transfered Reg force Base side CFB Kingston - 911
1990 Posted 1 CSR to who changed to 1 CDHSR - 911
1992 Post back to Base side Kingston Untill released..  - 911


----------



## K. Ash

NAVY===REG===NAV Comm (awaiting training)
Meantime Port Security CFB Esquimalt


----------



## echonine

Army Reserve Military Engineerr

Ubique!


----------



## Glorified Ape

Ocdt. @ civi U w/ BOTC/SLT next summer. I'll be going Infantry Officer but I hope to remuster to MPO.


----------



## Scratch_043

civy with army dreams


----------



## Big Happy

Army.....currently working at MACS Trenton.


(Military Aeronautical Communication Systems)


----------



## buckahed

Navy stoker with 12 years. Out in 88.


----------



## maggiemagooo

civillian.....trying to get her**** in shape to join the army


----------



## AZA-02

civilian and waiting to enlist


----------



## Korus

Army Reservist of DDDDOOOOMMMM!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Retired 23 year Reg Force Field Engineer 041.- 8 yrs 1CER Chilliwack
                                                               -4 yrs 4CER Lahr
                                                               -5 yrs 1CER Chilliwack
                                                               -6 yrs 1CER Edmonton


----------



## OLD F of S

Retired 30 years reg force
           1CSR
           CFS Alert (3)
           CFS Inuvik
           CFS Leitrim
           CFSCEE
           CFS Bermuda
           79 Com Regt
           UNEF 2, Golan



          Now a flat faced civy and enjoyng it.


                  Regards


----------



## nastysasky

*R031 Infantry*   :skull:

Currently working in the propaganda, errr I mean the Recruiting Office at my home unit.   Helping civilians become soldiers.


----------



## JBP

;D

Just got the call today to go swear-in Dec 9th to be an infantry reserve "weekend warrior" with the Lincs and Winks!

Can't bloody wait!


----------



## Zauster

Reg Army - Edmonton -> 1 General Support Bn


----------



## Slumsofsackville

R031 for about 4 Years and now Waiting to go 421 Weapon Tech Land.


----------



## Big Foot

First year Cadet at RMC, year and a half in. Was in St-Jean for prep year and IAP last year.


----------



## e_pelletier

i'm joinning up jan. 24 th army (combat engineer 043),

my sister is a master corp. as sig. op. (up to 17 years now, still active, RIGHT ON SIS,)


----------



## Halifax Tar

Naval Storesman / Victualler ... With time with CFJSR


----------



## Navalsnpr

6 years in Army Cadets
3 years in the Army CIC
12 years  and counting in the Navy


----------



## Doughboy

Communication reserve for 1 year now (R215)


----------



## dubya

Ex - Ontario Regiment Master Corporal.


----------



## ceemes

ex deck ape.....ex meathead....err....MP.....    ;D


----------



## Buzz

Civ waiting for a job offer for 011  :tank:


----------



## patrick666

DISHWASHER!!!!!!!!


Future infanteer.... but not soon enough.


----------



## CH1

OT getting ready to join the Old Guard.  VP


----------



## CH1

Hey old F of S, I think we crossed WD6 once or twice over the long road


----------



## camochick

I'm a civi with no intentions of being in the military, i just have a strong interest in it since my daddy was in for 20 years and well tons of people I know are in. Plus I am going to be a reporter and well i want to cover the military issues. >


----------



## 043

Cbt Engrs, 18 years, 1 CER, 2 CER, CFSME, 2 CER. Kuwait, Somalia, Bosnia x 3, Afganistan.

Chimo!


----------



## Calculator Jockey

Air Force, RMS Clerk (formerly finance), MCpl, 16 yrs in the uniform to date, two "lovely" tours Golan Heights and Camp Mirage. Posting have been in the Bermuda Triangle of Alberta - Edmonton, Calgary, Cold Lake.


----------



## PteCamp

Sig Op, Comm Reserve, Private, 1 1/2 years, Hopefully a tour to Alert soon!!  :warstory:

-KaT


----------



## John Nayduk

Alright, Reserve, R011, 25 years, 2 tours and the Ice Storm.


----------



## Sharpey

Reserves, 11 years, Ice Storm


----------



## Love793

11 yrs, Reserve R011


----------



## Thompson_JM

Army Reserve 6yrs (Sadly No Tours Yet)

Also a 2nd year Policing Student Trying to Persue a Career with Halton Regional Police Service.


----------



## gnplummer421

Ret'd from CF in 95, ex-421 weapons tech land

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Big Bad John

Recently retired, soon to be married, ex Royal Marine.


----------



## DAA

Reg F - 22 years - RMS - working at an Embassy and loving every minute of it


----------



## nurse sarah

im a nurse minus a year and a half of school...waiting patiently(not really) to finish and get my first posting/real job!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Retired Armoured Engineer,23 years....miss it every day


----------



## Edward Campbell

Thirty-five plus years: Pte through ten ranks (including two _appointments_ (LCpl and LSgt)) to senior officer:

"¢	Had the privilege of serving with many, many superb people - soldiers, NCOs, officers and civilians alike.   There were a few plugs ... less, i think, than on civvie street but maybe I'm prejudiced;

"¢	Sad that we appear to have fewer and fewer of the tough, cheerful, loyal, eager, hard working aboriginal soldiers who used to grace the rank and file and the Sergeant's Mess and, now and again but too rarely, the Officers' Mess, too (Any _Royals_ remember Dennis Pariesienne [sic?] who served in 2RCR in the '60s and went to Australia and did very well in the RAR?);

"¢	Glad to see that we still have plenty of other tough, well disciplined, well trained and (I hope) adequately equipped, properly organized and well led soldiers;

"¢	Pleased to see the quality of thinking and expression - and good humour and patience, too - by all ranks here on army.ca; and

"¢	Happy and proud to have done my _bit_ as well as I could, most of the time (I admit to having slacked off, now and again - more often than I should have, less often than I could have), but equally happy to let younger, tougher, smarter fellows do it now.


----------



## quebecrunner

Was a Cpl (R031)  in the 4R22R. Did the Ice Storm. Left in 98 and regret it!  :crybaby:  

And now i'm in the process in becoming an reserve helth care administrator officer, but a vision problem (I'm border line V4 / V5 and need more vision tests i.e. an cyclopegia) is delaying my swearing. But if its go well, i'll be soon a slt... This test will be done thuesday with an ophtalmo and i will bring it to the recruiting center in order to know immediately the result!


----------



## big_johnson1

Was R648 in the Airfield Engineers since 97, retired (felt strange to 'retire' from something at 24) as a MCpl in Aug 04, next day signed on the dotted line to be OCdt and now going through university in Victoria in the ROTP program. Currently CELE but trying to transfer to 46 AE.

Chimo!


----------



## JBC

23U 

PH III this summer


----------



## Hopkins

5th Field Regiment (Royal Canadian Artillery) until m 18 then goin Infantry.


----------



## Sgt Tremblay

I am a Sgt in the army cadets  :bullet:


----------



## Matt-Z

Reserves taking my BMQ and SQ


----------



## SOLDIER702

Reg force Army, getting posted to 3 RCR in April.


----------



## Pte. Gagnon

I'm a Pte. in the 62 RHLI RCACC


----------



## SigPigs

LCIS Tech (227) Reg Force for 17 years. Still going....


----------



## PlatoonWatchdog

Military Policeman
Reg Force - 1 MP Platoon
The Edmonton Garrison

Garrison life is nice, but the field-THAT's where the fun is.   
Deployment-that's where the test is.

Been in only 4 1/2 years-and thoroughly enjoying it.

Cheers,

PlatoonWatchdog


----------



## mo-litia

Bitter and disgruntled - but still soldiering on  ;D


----------



## SprCForr

Retired 041 Fd Engr. I escaped being a 043 Cbt Engr by a couple weeks. whew!


----------



## RickB

Army Cadets here.


----------



## Baloo

R031 Infanteer. 1 year and 4 days.


----------



## Yeoman

former r031 now 031.
I just realised I've served in 4 different companies in the RCR's with another company tasking coming up soon. weird.
intending to become a r031 after this contract to go to college.
Greg


----------



## Radop

I am a 215 Sig Op by moc but will always be a Rad Op 211 at heart. :crybaby:


----------



## x-grunt

Currently re-enlisting as a NCdt (MARS)
Many years ago I was a R031 infantryman for 4 years, made corporal. Prior to that, a Sea Cadet for 6 years.


----------



## q_1966

Im currently in Army Cadets and hopefully if all goes well, I will be moving on to bigger and better things with the Reserves (BCD's) in 3 to 4 months, Or Reg Force Cook, hopefully soon.

- Shawn


----------



## B.McTeer

Army Reserves Applicant!!!does that even count lol   (EX-Air Cadet)


----------



## E31

Army, Combat Engineer with 20 years in, presently on roto 3 OP Athena
other tours :
Kuwait 92
Croatia 94
Sarajevo / Tuzla 97
SFOR 99/ 04


----------



## Zipper

Ex-reservist zipperhead. Regiment to left of screen. Now civ with a fond place in my heart for those still in.

Thanks


----------



## 291er

ex Reserve 031 with the PLF in Halifax....now a reg force 291er in Ottawa, 5 years and counting...


----------



## big_johnson1

I know I already posted but I got my VOR, 46 AE now (after 5 months as a CELE)..


----------



## lostmuskrat

Brand new reserve 2Lt  in The Prince Edward Island Regiment.


----------



## R031button

Reserve 031 with RMRang as of last May


----------



## jc5778

reg 031 infantry, disgruntled yes, but soldiering on! awaiting acceptance for my COTP to Ammo Tech!!


----------



## jade69

Im from killarney Manitoba i turn 16 right away and would like to join the army asap when im old enough what should i do when i turn 16 where do i go??


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Have you checked the Recruiting FAQ here on this forum?


----------



## NiTz

Merit listed, applied 434 FCS tech, hoping to get in for the summer ...


----------



## Jarnhamar

My status; 
Waiting 8 and a half months for my component transfer to LEAVE the armories and reach the recruiting center.
Still waiting.
I'm sure once it reaches the recruiting center it will go really fast though    :blotto:


----------



## Marderwpg

Retired 011 Crewman   - Mcpl


----------



## ELP441

Well, started out in Armd Reserves (VIII CH) 1980, then Reg Force Armd (VIII CH, RCD & back to VIII CH). Lotrep to Mat Tech in '90 & retired (medically) last Aug as a MCpl after total of 23 years & 11 months in CF Reserve & Regs combined. Now in Hamilton area, working as a civilian welder.


Cheers!
ELP441


----------



## karl28

When I was 19 I was in the Army Reserves for one year got out . Now I am 28 and I am a civy I work as a Personal Support Worker  .  I still have a strong interest in learning about the CF .


----------



## Inf Sig

Army, MCpl, Sig Op, PPCLI


----------



## condor888000

Air cadet for at least another 18 months...........


----------



## eliminator

Chair Force for me.....39U AEC.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81

Former MCpl, MP 811, accepted for UT in 2002.


----------



## 1feral1

My status: just posted in  ;D.

As of 01 Feb, posted into the School of Infantry's Dismounted Combat Division, Small Arms Wing here in Enoggera, Queensland.

I am a ECN 146-2 (Armourer), Sergeant, RAEME.

This is a great posting, so far the best of the lot (my 4th in 10 yrs) , the only down side is   :-\ NO air conditioning in the office. On the way in today at 0730, my AC was on in my Ford Ute. What a place.

My primary function here is to establish and run an   :warstory: Army workshop responsible for the School's weapons maintenance, along with other mechanical things they have collected along the way.So, there is lots of work  :warstory:. 


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Block 1

Army, Combat Engineers for 24 years, going on 30(+), UUUURRRRRAAAAA. But remember we are all in the service of our country first â Å“ Canadaâ ?      

 :soldier:


----------



## vangemeren

Finishing up the enrolment process, so that I can go on my BMQ this summer as a member of the Algonquin Regiment


----------



## Cpl.Banks

ARMY CADETS!!!!!!!!!
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## Loadmaster

Air Force TFC TECH remustered from CBT arms Jan 05.


----------



## Rfn

Infantry, 

Royal Winnipeg Rifles. LBD!


----------



## Marderwpg

Retired...
Formerly of:  19th Alberta Dragoons RCAC , 176 Air Cadets, Fort Garry Horse, 8th Canadian Hussars(Princess Louise's), Royal Canadian Dragoons

...Marderwpg


----------



## GSF523

Ex Infanrty Reserves 1998  - Grey and Simcoe Forresters and Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment


----------



## marshall sl

Former Sgt ,Seaforth Highlanders Of Canada.  Corrections Officer with the Correctional Service of Canada and an Auxiliary Constable in the RCMP.


----------



## jerrythunder

Highschool Student, Impatiently waiting for school to end to obtain the needed 15 credits to join the Res.


----------



## backinblack

Ex-Military - Took a posting to 1 HFC* in 1994, and am planning to re-enlist soon.  Just attempting to make a well-informed decision on MOC by doing research at the CF recruiting site and here at Army.ca, among other things.  There is a lot of good info on this site!  

Boyd

* 1 HFC = One Happy (Fussy) Civvy! - lol


----------



## Canadian Sig

Reg force sig op at 2 brigade.


----------



## SaskCiv

Currently a civilian in grade 12

Me and my friend signed up for the reserve when some reps came to our school. We have an information night Wednesday


----------



## vonik_saric

sea cadet joining army reserves in a couple months


----------



## Rebel

Reg force. AERE in training. Attending PPT 2 & 3 this summer and training in Borden in October.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs

Reserve Infantry (Pte). Possibly moving on to the lofty position of 'Class B Comando Reserve Infanteer' soon. Once I am done with the old degree I'll remusterto the regs if I don't have any good job-offers, and Dump that "R" off the front of 031.


----------



## Pommet

Supply Tech  25 Canadian Forces Supply Depot in Montreal, join in 1985


----------



## axeman

ex reserve ex PATRICIA {once a Patricia always a Patrica } now navy hulltech sigh


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Combat Engineer (Reserves) 56 Field Engineer Squadron currently tasked (as of 31 March) to Land Force Trials and Evaluation Unit, CFB Gagetown. Enrolled December 1999.


----------



## One Eye

Just finished SQ waiting for my biq to start


----------



## from darkness lite

20 plus years, 16 in Int, four in Infantry.  Can still hump it with the best of them (which really surprises the h*ll out of me ;D)

Maybe its that Never say die atitude I picked up while ground pounding!! :warstory:

Cheers FDL


----------



## Canuck725

Air Cadets, ex-Flight Sergeant. Thinking about joining the CIC


----------



## Good2Golf

20 years in as a Tactical Aviator, but pushing paper in a basement for the next few months.  Uuugh.


----------



## SOLDIER702

Army of course. 
PRO PATRIA


----------



## mdh

Decrepit neo-militia man re-enlisted at age of 43 - having left at the age of 18 after a stint as armour soldier.  Now happily spinning as unit PAFFO.


----------



## jacgau

22 yrs armour reserve  now happily retired


----------



## Lima_Oscar

OCDT, 5 years as NCM with PRES


----------



## Hockeycaper

Started out as an air Cadet (591 Dunlop, 6 years). Then Combat Engineer (45 Fld, 3 years) Then Reg force infantry( 1 RCR, 7 years). Now primary reserve in Ottawa. Damn I feel old.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Air Cadet, Med A and now PPCLI.


----------



## Pea

I was an Army cadet for 4 years. Now I am going through the recruitment process to be an RMS Clerk. Meanwhile, I am a college student while I wait.


----------



## Trinity

12  years reserve as of this april 26th

Too many courses (including leadership)
*
only 1 red chit -  for attitude * (in my current trade... figure that out.. and then have a good laugh!!!)

and I was following orders to boot....  yet i shall be humble


----------



## private savage

Army Reserves, Infantry, Ne-Kah,Ne-Tah


----------



## swanita

Army reserve....infantry!! ;D


----------



## 104thNBR

Reserves, just finished basic a few weeks ago.  Finally got off my a$$ and joined. Something I have should have done years ago when I was in High school (15 years ago).   1RNBR


----------



## Krazy-P

Hello all, this is my first post, was with 2RCR for 5 years, remustered to avn tech, been doing that for 5 years, now im going back to the army.  reserve this time, Loyal Edmonton regiment.  anyone else in this regiment?


----------



## Abdallah

Air Cadet-845 Avro Arrow Squadron.


----------



## NATO Boy

R 031 with the RHFC for 2 1/2 years now...

"I'm lovin it Jerry, I'm LOVIN EVERY MINUTE OF IT JERRY!" - Cosmo Kramer


----------



## Dale Turner

:warstory: Army reserve Med A with 23 Fd Amb in Hamilton, Ont. MCpl with 4 yrs. experience with various exercises under my belt.


----------



## Enzo

Former RCR.
Currently in beauracratic limbo awaiting security check.
Entering into (R)Navy. Trades I've listed in order: PID / Boatswain / MARS

For the record, the unit recruiter's preference was for me to opt for MARS; notice I'd rather be a Boatswain, you can take the boy out of the Infantry...


----------



## axeman

hey enzo bosun s are over strength. i was told 4 days ago 116%  :crybaby: if you want to be happy go for a spec pay job bosuns aint that


----------



## Enzo

I'm planning ahead, no way I'm getting in this year, maybe next (but with my luck?). I trained out of country a few months ago, my pre-security will take years, so...

I've been putting some more thought into this. I doubt I'll go for Boatswain to be honest. I've put PID down as my first choice, but by the time I get in and the final decision is going to be made, I'll probably go MARS. I like the idea of being involved with NBP at some future point, but all that scraping and painting. I dunno. Pros and cons to both and I have way too much time to think about this.

Who knows...


----------



## wotan

RMS CLK, 19 years Reg F, 2 years P Res prior to that.  Served with the Air Force in Winnipeg and the Army in Calgary and Edmonton.  Very glad I wear green vice blue.


----------



## Golan81

I've been 6 years in the reserves. I just came back from tour on the Golan almost 2 month ago.


----------



## Goober

On my SQ course, Arty man in waiting.


----------



## sharifah

Navy Lt(N) Retired...

Reserves... with full time stints ....around... ^-^


----------



## MED_BCMC

Nothing about the purple trades...

I'm an officer with a Reserve Field Ambulance


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

MED_BCMC said:
			
		

> Nothing about the purple trades...
> 
> I'm an officer with a Reserve Field Ambulance



Not looking for trade more so status and element if any...


----------



## 291er_sigdev

Enrolled Army Cadets 1967 achieved Master Cadet and went to NACC Banff 1980
Transfered to Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders of Canada (Primary Reserve) MOC R031 1970
JLC CFB Petawawa 1972
Eventually became Signals NCO for Regiment
Grandfathered to M/Cpl (Was Cpl and when M/Cpl became a rank got it)
Taught SSEAP (Summer Program) 1974-1976
Transferred to CF summer of 1977 -- CFB Cornwallis Course 7738 9 Platoon
Trades Training 7801 Communications Research
Non- Morse Operator 1980
Sigdev 1981

3 Alert Tours.. Postings CFS Inuvik, CFS Masset, CFS Gander, CFB Kingston (1 CSR 2 Sqn), CFS Leitrim


----------



## BIGMAN

I'm currently a private in the 31st Combat Engineers   After my BMQ is done I'm goin to RMC to become an infantry officer


----------



## thehammer2001

Infanteer/Paracompany-3PPCLI


----------



## Jungle

291er_sigdev said:
			
		

> Enrolled Army Cadets 1967 achieved Master Cadet and went to NACC Banff *1980*


Did you mean 1970, or did you spend 13 years in Cadets  ???


----------



## a23trucker

Army Reserve since '76....
Was a MWO before commissioning in '95
Lots of full time stints incl 2 & 4 Svc Bn's and teaching at CFSAL.


----------



## RyanNS

Still  in uni. Finish my degree in August and hope to make January 2006  BOTC. Going Infantry Off.


----------



## GENOMS Soilder

Just finished my application 
So I could be sworn in as soon as May 24th.
Army Reserves....for now
11th Feild Artillery


----------



## P-Free

Currently in the recruiting process. Interview, med and CFAT complete. Medical should be en route to Borden in a couple weeks once I get a few forms filled in by my doctor.


----------



## Sgt_Battler

Sworn in almost 3 weeks ago to the Royal Westminster Regiment


----------



## Pea

I have completed the CFAT, and Medical for the Regular Force. (it just returned from Borden last week) Now I am going for my physical fitness test and interview.


----------



## Jer1

I am in the recruiting process. I have applied for reg force. I have completed the CFAT and have my medical,interview,and physical fitness test this wed.(may 18)


----------



## NiTz

Good luck! And be patient.. it's worth it!


----------



## Tpr Parsons

Army Reserve

15 months

Armour Recce (Crewmen...) 

Trooper.


----------



## RCD

R S M 
Retire service member since 95


----------



## NiTz

Now i'm a new recruit starting his BMQ on august 9th. for FCS tech... can't wait to get there!


Cheers!


----------



## Colin2

Fart (old) and getting older  

In keeping with the above I should rant about going back to the the old 3/4 ton, Bren Carriers for recce and .455 Webelys for sidearms. Not to mention that REAL soldiers carry a .303   ;D


----------



## Krazy-P

i have one week left in the airforce, then back to the infantry for me, reserves this time, Loyal Edmonton regiment.


----------



## Jer1

I did my medical,interview,and physical fitness test today. Everything went extremely well  . Now it's just a waiting game


----------



## Navy_LcMacdonald

I've tried to join the canadian navy put I can't find anything but for me the canadian navy all the way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Navy_LcMacdonald said:
			
		

> I've tried to join the canadian navy put I can't find anything but for me the canadian navy all the way!!!!!!!!!!!



try Recruiting


----------



## GENOMS Soilder

Just got sworn in at 11th Field in Guelph.
Pre-BMQ course for June 24.


----------



## 45506445210414924

passed cfat, med, first interview, fit test, sched for my 2nd interview this week, cant wait

applying as 031 1rcr/1ppcli


----------



## Argyll_2347

GENOMS Soldier said:
			
		

> Just got sworn in at 11th Field in Guelph.
> Pre-BMQ course for June 24.


I know you just were sworn in, so probably won't not know, but is Sgt. Braida still around?

Yesterday marked 3 years since being sworn in with the A&SH of C.  R031 trained, but a piper still.  Now I'm attached to the North Saskatchewan Regiment... will probably have to transfer over though since I've been accepted to the University of Saskatchewan.  I'll miss the Argylls, but have full intentions of coming back as soon as I can!


----------



## GENOMS Soilder

Spearin said:
			
		

> I know you just were sworn in, so probably won't not know, but is Sgt. Braida still around?
> 
> 
> Can't say I do.


----------



## Jordan411

Waiting to be sworn in August 17, then off to BMQ for me ;D


----------



## Coyote43D

moose1 said:
			
		

> I was a member of the Brockville rifles whilst at high school but had to move back to England in late sixties. i joined the Royal navy and did 22 years service. i am presently employed as a security officer.



Talk about small world. I was a Brock 94-97 now Reg Force 011.


----------



## Island Ryhno

I never noticed this very large thread before  
Ex R031, Ex Reg BMQ(left during basic)
In waiting to go Reg Armoured again, can't get enough of this stuff.


----------



## Pearson

031
PLFus 3PPCLI 
Civy in 94


----------



## jswift872

1 year in reserves, PLFus. Doing my BIQ this summer.


----------



## q_1966

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> Im currently in Army Cadets and hopefully if all goes well, I will be moving on to bigger and better things with the Reserves (BCD's) in 3 to 4 months, Or Reg Force Cook, hopefully soon.
> 
> - Shawn


(Change in plans)

Still in Cadets, but
Hopefully by September or earlier I will be going in as a Reg Force Cook, just have the Medical, Interview & PT Test to do.


----------



## Blacknight

Was 031 from 72 to 88 then Lotreped to Airforce in 88 and was an AVN tech till I retired..got out on a disability


----------



## andpro

I am currently in the recruting process for the 30 military police coy (reserves). I am also going down to the recruting office next week, to start my application for RMC. I am going for MARS officer in the navy.


----------



## RossF

-Private Recruit 
-Awaiting BMQ/SQ this summer
-R215 (SigOp Reserves)


----------



## MAC

I am non-military, currently employed in corrections and a former rural police officer.


----------



## glock17

031 RCR 80 to 86 ( Reg Force)

SRR to 2003 (Paper Soldier - No Offence) Nice for the Hotel Discounts though!

2003 - Semi Retarded errr Retired!!!!


----------



## chriscalow

Army cadet... 1997-2003
Civilian Instructor 2003-Present
Swear in Reg Force.. August 10 (031 RCR)


----------



## Gouki

- Private Recruit now awaiting confirmation of the Sept 20 QL3


----------



## ds

I retired from the army as a RMS Clerk in '98 ( I was so young back then, only 23) and now that I have experienced the real world, I am applying to the ROTP program to get in as a nurse.


----------



## a78jumper

Retired after 22 years Reg and reserve service as an Army Log guy.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

Reservist with 2 and a half Years in 45 Field Engineer Squadron in Sydney , Nova Scotia


----------



## i_was_issued_a_husband

Almost 9 years in reserves as a veh tech then supply tech with an arty unit.  Thgey wouldnt help me find a new postition when I moved, so I released.  Man I still can't get use to these civvy jobs lol.


----------



## jmorische

Officer, infantry reserve. Joined in 1997.

Dileas.


----------



## yoman

Air Cadet

Maybe army reserves after next year.


----------



## djvan

SPENT!


----------



## Young KH

I'm retired now and have been sense 1977 but I retired from the Unified Forces and now own and operate a jail, so I guess that makes me all of the above. LOL   but RCR at heart


----------



## Georgia Minuteman

National Guard Reserve (SDF) Georgia Dept. of Defense, USA -  Intelligence


----------



## Springroll

I am currently a military spouse, an ex cadet but have just put my application in for reg force last week....


----------



## Seaman_Navy

which trades?


----------



## Springroll

Seaman_Navy said:
			
		

> which trades?



well I put combat engineer, RMS Clerk and Sig Op on my app....but that doesn't mean anything because they will offer me whatever they have or what they think I will excel in...so we will see, I guess. :


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Springroll said:
			
		

> well I put combat engineer, RMS Clerk and Sig Op on my app....but that doesn't mean anything because they will offer me whatever they have or what they think I will excel in...so we will see, I guess. :



Go Navy


----------



## Springroll

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Go Navy



Why??


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Cause no one else want's to....*.aww crap, did I just hit the "post" button.....?*


----------



## Springroll

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Cause no one else want's to....*.aww crap, did I just hit the "post" button.....?*



I wonder why?? : Could it be the mentality of eatting their own??
My husband has been in the Navy for 9 years and it really is not a very "friendly" organization.... :skull:
Army and Air Force are more team orientated where as the Navy comes across as being more of a "for yourself" type...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Springroll said:
			
		

> I wonder why?? : Could it be the mentality of eatting their own??
> My husband has been in the Navy for 9 years and it really is not a very "friendly" organization.... :skull:
> Army and Air Force are more team orientated where as the Navy comes across as being more of a "for yourself" type...



I guess that depends on your ship and department. When I left the RCDs in '94 I could categorize it as less then friendly as well and I am sure all here could tell stories of less then ideal units and or postings.


----------



## Springroll

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I guess that depends on your ship and department. When I left the RCDs in '94 I could categorize it as less then friendly as well and I am sure all here could tell stories of less then ideal units and or postings.



What ship are you on? 
My husband was on the STJ up until a few months ago. 
He is a SonarOp


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I'm on the Iroquois right now...awesome posting thus far. Sonar Ops have a good department here.


----------



## Springroll

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I'm on the Iroquois right now...awesome posting thus far. Sonar Ops have a good department here.



Hubby doesn't want to be on another 280...spent 3 yrs on the Algonquin before we were posted states side...now we are here on the east coast.


----------



## silentbutdeadly

Sgt/Infantry/ 1 PPCLI A-COY


----------



## hatch

Also an Army Reservist Armoured Queens York Rangers.


----------



## DG-41

Officially Retired, but I've started the process to get back in. Call me a sucker for punishement.

The paperwork is in motion, and if all goes well, I'll be back in by the end of September.

Lt / Armoured / Windsor Regiment

DG


----------



## Shadowhawk

Ofter 20 years on Civi street ... decided to finally grow-up and join the Air Force.  :warstory:

Best decision I have ever made. (except marrying my wife ... she told me to say that) ;D


----------



## RangerRay

Was in the Army Primary Reserve...now in the Army Supplemental Reserve! ;D


----------



## 104thNBR

Reservist with 1RNBR.  Just finished SQ a couple of weeks back and had a blast.


----------



## PViddy

CIC Officer - Airforce

I'm hoping to receive my commission in the fall.

cheers

PV


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL

I don't think it's hard to figure who I'm with. I have almost 5 years in. The only reason I placed bitter in front is because that is how the battalion feels, watching every other unit in the Canadian forces deploy! sorry for griping.


----------



## capt_usagi

Hello all...   

Did 1 year with Queen's Own Rifles in Toronto from 80-81
Joined Regs in '83 .. started with 8th CH (PL) in Petawawa 83-85, after RV 85 when to Lahr, Germany, switch badges to become a Dragoon, reg't rotated back in 87, I stay and went back to 8CH until 1990, then got out.
Did RR of C cadets as a civilian instructor for a year .. Full time civie now.. works too busy to get back in, work odd hours doing IT/Computer work etc.. still try to keep up, just recently joined here.. got my SSM finally the other.. be nice to maybe get back with CIC and get my CD... ciao for now.


----------



## mpitts

Sergeant, Artillery 1991-1998
30th Field Regiment, otherwise known as the Bytown gunners
Got out of the reserves and now a Constable with Peel Regional Police,


----------



## claybot

20 years PPLCI 1st and 2nd  retired now in 3rd year Army reserve


----------



## Bird Gunner

Army, 15 yrs and loving it.


----------



## SpruceTree

Joined the site today. From 96-99 I was an Infanteer with the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment. Then I travelled the world on my own for several years, and am now a student back in Canada.


----------



## sigtech

Army signals reg Force , was Army Res Crewmen for 8 years


----------



## DannyUK

ex uk special investigation Branch RMP-16 years service and now a civvy bobby...only 3 years to go!!


----------



## Fredster

Third year college student, army SigOp is one of my top career choices, but I'm still trying to come to a decision.


----------



## pukie

RCD from 93-01 then remusstered to the AirForce (AVN Tech) from 01-05
Currently employed with the Toronto Police Service


----------



## TheNomad

Well this is my first post on this site, though I have been a lurker for a few months.

I am ex British Army having joined as a Junior Leader at age 16 I spent the next 15 years split between the 1st Bn, The Royal Hampshire Regiment and the Corps of Royal Military Police.

Been a civvie for just over 10 years now, but still miss the life, but not the crap pay.


----------



## Arclite

Im a newbie in the army training to be an FCS Tech. Just finished SQ now i'm wating for my MOC course in Borden


----------



## reccecrewman

Regular / Canadian Forces / Land Element / 2CMBG / Royal Canadian Dragoons / 'B' Sqn. / 1Tp. / c/s 21B


----------



## jleger

Civy waiting for the Army


----------



## Glorified Ape

jLeger said:
			
		

> Civy waiting for the Army



Hmmm... you wouldn't happen to be the same J. Leger who attended BOTC/SLT this past summer, would you?


----------



## big_johnson1

Hehe yeah the one who looks like an older Dewey from Malcolm in the Middle?


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Year and a half R031
Now Reg Sig op @ CFJSR in Kingston, spent 3 years there so far.  On 2nd tour to Kabul.  Good times.

Cheers;
Andrew


----------



## viper043

Reg. Force engineer. 4ESR in lovely gagetown, nb  CHIMO!


----------



## primer

CIC officer Army (OTTAWA)


----------



## jleger

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Hmmm... you wouldn't happen to be the same J. Leger who attended BOTC/SLT this past summer, would you?




??? That wasn't me Glorified Ape. I'm waiting for BMQ (The call) right now.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

RCR Infantry Soldier


----------



## Tornado

18 and a half years as a Met Tech. Releasing under a 3b in Nov.  :dontpanic:


----------



## CdnArtyWife

I marked mine as civillian as I am the civillian spouse of a current Reg Force Army Officer...

I wanted to put army as my little peg hole...but alas, I am just a humble civvie wify.


----------



## drummie1625

Retired military, 24 yrs combinded Regular and reserve. Specialties in clude infantry( rifle,mortars,and anti tank). Cavalry(tanker, and recce) Intelligence, Music, NBCR, Para.also D.O.D. Police.(i.e MoD Police)


----------



## JDFreeSoul

Army...
2 R22eR


----------



## CANSIGS

Army over 25 years. Got 3 more to go and thats the end of that chapter of my life.


----------



## Sabre1918

Army - 19 years.
011 - Crewman / LdSH(RC)


----------



## North Star

Army...R23A (11 yrs) until 30 Sep...officially Reg F 82U as of 1 Oct.


----------



## MysticLies

naval reserves ;D


----------



## Gdsm Chris

Former member of the CGG. Left because it became more and more of a hassle to juggle that, with an undergrad degree in Biochemistry. Now, working on my Ph.D., I still miss the Forces like crazy.
I wish there were some way I could make use of my biochemistry hard work and get back in the Forces.
Chris


----------



## Kyle

Army, Canada. 5e BNS du C. Currently tasked out to 1 R22R, but moving to 5 Ambulance de Campagne in just over a week.


----------



## NavyGirl280

Just waiting for the Army reserves to finally "own" me. Paperwork is in and I'm waiting like a sitting duck on that one phone call. Everytime the phone rings, I jump on it -LOL-. I still have to go through the CFAT and PT and everything else yet. I am going in as an RMS CLK


S.Bradbury


----------



## scotty884

army, 1 RCHA , 4 yrs +


----------



## jmnavy

Naval reserve for 2 years.  Going reg (hopefully) as a pilot.  Waiting for paperwork and acs.


----------



## Cpl.Banks

RCAC, Artillery Cadet- 3 years


----------



## Sig215

Cpl
SigOp
in since 01
Ottawa


----------



## spud

Civilian awaiting wife's completion of BQ and SQ so I can re-enter. Former Ocean Op. Never again. Ocean Op that is!


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Status:
Fart, old, balding semi-retired  ;D


----------



## armyguy62

21 years as a 221 Radio Technician / 227 LCIS tech
LOVED every minute (well, most of them anyway) of it and if I had not 
picked up a Bosnian boo-boo I would still be in


----------



## Danjanou

Colin P said:
			
		

> Status:
> Fart, old, balding semi-retired   ;D



Yeah but that was your status 25 years ago bud.  :


----------



## KDingwell

Getting through applying to ROTP, hoping to make it into the Canadian Armed Forces as a combat engineer.


----------



## PViddy

Can i provide an update ? 

Commissioned 06 OCT 2005 at 2105 hrs. rounds pruchased at the O's mess shortly afterwards.

cheers

PV


----------



## 23007

Graduated from RMC back in May and I`m now flying a desk in Bagotville while waiting for my phase in Moose Jaw (Jan 2007)


----------



## Peace

as of the moment Pvt (nohook) sigop215 regular.


----------



## George Wallace

Pvt ??


----------



## Spr.Earl

Still standing  :blotto:  ;D


----------



## Peace

my bad...   im used to american forums where they say... pte??? wtf


----------



## Fishbone Jones

OK, I'm sorry, I've only been in since 1968. WTF unit is PRETC? And what kind of CF Pte doesn't know the short form for his/her own first name? And why the big, stupid picture for a sig line? We already know your a Pte, no need for the picture, WE CAN READ!!!!

Sorry, maybe I misunderstood your, somewhat, or maybe not, I don't get it, Peace Message in your picture? Wrong forum Buckwheat! Our job and forte is war. If peace results, we deserve a bonus payment!! If you don't agree, I can understand why you misunderstand.


----------



## Peace

recceguy said:
			
		

> OK, I'm sorry, I've only been in since 1968. WTF unit is PRETC? And what kind of CF Pte doesn't know the short form for his/her own first name? And why the big, stupid picture for a sig line? We already know your a Pte, no need for the picture, WE CAN READ!!!!
> 
> Sorry, maybe I misunderstood your, somewhat, or maybe not, I don't get it, Peace Message in your picture? Wrong forum Buckwheat! Our job and forte is war. If peace results, we deserve a bonus payment!! If you don't agree, I can understand why you misunderstand.




1. So,   most forums i partake in enojy picture sigs.... ill remove since it appears this isnt one.
2. Pte yes..... pvt, a slip up.   give me a break man.  its like i said. one to many an american site.
3. PRETC   new part of the training system,  an improvement of the old holding platoons that the CSS can enjoy.   Infantry still goes directly to meaford tho....   

Post Recruit Education Training Center -  This takes place in borden and performs the function of course loading and holding all css memebers after basic traing is completed. From here you either get employment while awaiting training (EWAT),  Get put on a course (IE SQ or Common EME Training) , or givin to driver Cell training.   IF you arent on one of these things then it cna get pretty boring, but from what ive heard it is a far cry better than the old system of holding with your school on a pat PL.

4.  Its just a Name, Ive had it TOO long to change it for you man.


----------



## geo

PRETC.........
Hmmm - Ah - PAT (pers awaiting training) platoon!

Chimo!


----------



## George Wallace

geo said:
			
		

> PRETC.........
> Hmmm - Ah - PAT (pers awaiting training) platoon!
> 
> Chimo!



Makes you remember all those new names for RCEME......LORE.......LEME......EME.......and we still call them RCEME anyway.     The "new name business" must keep a whole floor or two busy in NDHQ.    ;D  A means to keep us all confused, but doing things the same old way and calling it something new.   :


----------



## Haggis

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Makes you remember all those new names for RCEME......LORE.......LEME......EME.......and we still call them RCEME anyway.     The "new name business" must keep a whole floor or two busy in NDHQ.      ;D   A means to keep us all confused, but doing things the same old way and calling it something new.     :



It's called ABL, George:  *A*cronym *B*ased *L*anguage


----------



## George Wallace

Haggis said:
			
		

> It's called ABL, George:   *A*cronym *B*ased *L*anguage


On what floor do we find those SMEs?


----------



## Peace

Its more than just a Pat tho... its like the MEGA pat.  It holds all the trades not jsut the emes or the sigs...  all CSS including the logs  meds  MP's and so on... the only not included are the naval trades because they mostly go striaght to the coasts. dunno why.  But yeah. As of this moment all CSS trades will end up in PretC immediately following basic. (regular forces only)


----------



## geo

Yikes....

PAT Companies & Battalions!!!!!!

what will they think of next?.... Penal battalions?


----------



## 2Charlie

Ex Army, buy my own Tan's, play in Sand Boxes. :skull:


----------



## CanadianGuy

Infantry, Army Reserve.


----------



## Hill677

Ammo Tech in training ... X 2nd Batt PPCLI....6 Tours :skull:


----------



## buddyhfx

Ex-sailor now Firefighter, 24 years in, 5 tours and I love it


----------



## Siggywife

Now...Signals Wife since 1996.. ;D

Then...CIC Navy since 1996
           and Navy League since 1997

Siggy


----------



## mechanic_chick

*I work with EME right now as a civi.. im sure they are waiting to scoop me up lol  

Military brat for 19 years.. oh  joy.

Did the Air Cadet thing for abour 5 years..


Im told I shouldnt go vehicle tech , I love my mechanics though what can I say..   *


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Are you working with the Base or the Guns and what in what capacity?  Mechanic, parts girl?


----------



## geo

Hmmm..... all the right parts I would hope


----------



## meanjoe

Army......... Sig Op 215.... 1 RCHA CFB Shilo, MB


----------



## sgt_dragon

HDC 9yrs out. Military Police.  Now civillian working as a local law enforcement officer.


----------



## ThatsLife

Joined Regular Force, Infantry, was accepted into PPCLI. Awaiting to head off to BMQ in 13 days


----------



## tykotyko

i am a civvy right now but hopefully soon i will be in the army reserves. the royal westminster regiment


----------



## KID

Army Reserves - INFANTRY :threat:


----------



## mechanic_chick

hey!

I work in CFB Shilo ( as do my parents ) and I work for EME.. guns , not base side.

Right now im in WPg doing training because this position is as an apprenticeship!

See yah in 4 weeks EME!

<3 aMy


----------



## Popurhedoff

AirForce - 27 years, started off as an Aero-Engine Technician, and now an AVN tech.


----------



## Marlace Pederson

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Time for another poll folks.


 

2051 19th Alberta Dragoons Army Cadet Corp is  alive and well..... We have 60 Cadets in the unit and continues to grow. 

I have been involved with the Dragoons for about four years now.  As most of us.... I started out volunteering as a parent and enjoyed what the cadet program had to offer , I just could not quit..... The youth are our future.  Today, I am the Admin O and hold the rank of a Ocdt.


----------



## midgetcop

My status right now is......civilian. 

Well, ex-CIC, and now hoping to join the reserves again, this time as an armoured recce. 

I guess we'll see.


----------



## NavyNeal

Naval Reserve / Student

Been in for 2 years.


----------



## RHFC_piper

Current status: Reserve Infantry attached to Pipes and Drums band as piper.

Other jobs:
- Kit shop Manager
- Historical Re-enactor

Currently on work up for OP Archer Task force 03-06

Once I return I will be finishing a component transfer to the big R as an ACS Tech (hopefully)


----------



## Warthor

Student at the moment but Royal Westie in a couple months! There expecting me in a bit. 

Chris  8)


----------



## CavarlyStrat

6 years as an Armoured Crewman. Reg force.


----------



## The Gues-|-

Waiting for Medical to clear  , then Amoured Recce Reserve and hopefully PPCLI or RCR after that. :dontpanic:


----------



## Wolfe

Starting BMQ in 6 days , going into infantry, full time, R22ER.


----------



## buddyhfx

Good luck Wolfe and ''Bon vent'' to you too...

Cheers..


----------



## BSmith12

I leave for my BMQ in February. Can't wait.   
I'm going in for the Regular Force, Infantry Soldier.


----------



## Peace

have fun in MEAFORD you infanteers >


----------



## twistidnick

civie, in the middle of the app prosess. joing the 21svc as a wepons tech transfering to reg forces when im done highschool


----------



## ducimuscapt

Infantry Officer - currently on MATA leave


----------



## Whit3

Army Reserves, Infantry Nova Scotia Highlander at that  :threat:


----------



## Bald Eagle

ARMY - 935 Mobile Support Equipment Operator


----------



## HTWeman

:gunner: :fifty: :sniper: I'm in cadets plans to join the reserves soon then reg force..


----------



## mechanic_chick

Biggest mistake ...

If you are going to join the military , just do it , dont join reserves first THEN TRY and join the military ( reg force ). It will seriously take forever in paperwork and people who are nobodies off the street have a better chance of getting in faster then someone from the reserves , stupid as it is. I have tons of friends that are trying to get in the reg force now , and it's taking FORVER! So you're best bet is to do it righr from the get go!!!  Least this is what my old man tells me , he has seen this many times over.

Am I wrong? Please inform me if I am guys , thanks.


----------



## Bald Eagle

mechanic_chick said:
			
		

> Biggest mistake ...
> 
> If you are going to join the military , just do it , dont join reserves first THEN TRY and join the military ( reg force ). It will seriously take forever in paperwork and people who are nobodies off the street have a better chance of getting in faster then someone from the reserves , stupid as it is. I have tons of friends that are trying to get in the reg force now , and it's taking FORVER! So you're best bet is to do it righr from the get go!!!  Least this is what my old man tells me , he has seen this many times over.
> 
> Am I wrong? Please inform me if I am guys , thanks.




you are wrong ... i've got a few buddies who got their transfer completed in a month ...

you are right ... my best friend and a few people i know waited a year to completer their transfer ...


----------



## mechanic_chick

Im wrong? Hmmph.. well , I guess it's all different!!  I just know tons of people who are having really hard times getting in because they are reserves ( more paperwork to transfer!! ).. but whatever toots you're whistle I guess eh!!  I only hope the best for the ppl in the reserves if they want to go reg force!!

And then theres little ol' me who wants to get in!! * crosses fingers * I want to go infantry , so wish me luck!! 

* aMy :warstory:


----------



## George Wallace

Seeing RED are we?


----------



## geo

hehe.... guess she isn't seeing black George. As a mechanic, she sees how you guys drive 

a little while in the Infantry and she'll be seeing Blues & Reds
appreceate the value of a Sapper


----------



## George Wallace

Greasing her track with them?   ;D


----------



## geo

wouldn't know George
Am not her keeper


----------



## armyvern

Gentlemen,

No duelling!! We ladies love any man in uniform. Some things just don't matter...the colour of the beret or the flag...


----------



## 9nr Domestic

mechanic_chick said:
			
		

> And then theres little ol' me who wants to get in!! * crosses fingers * I want to go infantry , so wish me luck!!
> 
> * aMy :warstory:



Good luck Amy. Just make sure you pick the right trade for YOU.


----------



## Jewer

From what I have seen, Its easy to go from Reserves to Reg Officer (CF is hurting for them), but hard to go to Reg NCM. My friend tried to go from Res. Corporal (with JLC, PLQ, etc etc completed) to Reg Sapper, and the paper work took a little over eight months. I would recommend the reserve experience though, it lets you know how life can be in the military (sort of), but thats just my opinion, i could be wrong, anyone else have any views on the benefits of reserve experience?

Jewer

-CHIMO-


----------



## mechanic_chick

Thanks for all the supporting comments lolol.. 

Im excited to go back to Shilo to get my hands on my first Lav! Funny , im doing this all civi  ??? haha. Soon enough. I go to the recruiting office Friday! And I know.. ( my old man epsecially ) tells me not to go infantry... im 5'2 , 105 pounds soaking wet , lol , and I'd love to become a para... I know Im crazy haha but I want it bad enough I can taste it! 

But then again I could just be crazy  

And no gentlemen , we don't descriminate against trade or anything when it comes to men lol..  unless you're barett is black or blue  hee hee jk by's.

<3 aMy


----------



## pi-r-squared

I was under the impression that inorder to jump out of a plane, you have to be over a certain weight.  Infantry is a good MOC along with all of the combat arms trades.  You're going for vehicle technician i'm assuming since your name is mechanic chick?

P.s.  Armoured soldiers wear black berets


----------



## mechanic_chick

hmm lol... well whatever haha

I work as a civi with EME so you'd think they would want me to go EME right? Well no apparently they want me as Sig Op...   Riggght.

My second choice was infantry. I know you have to be over a certain weight , and yah Im pretty tiny. That really sucks , because I want it so bad!  Put me in better useage I guess .. like... Sig ops..  lol.


----------



## mechanic_chick

And by black and blue ... I meant Air Force or Navy ( it was a joke lol.. ha.. ha! )


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Canadian Army Reserve, Cadet, Student.


----------



## OSSOLOWAN

Navy(Canada)


----------



## herbie021

Did 15 yrs Arty. Released as bein not adventageously employable thanks to my my now ex wife and was in the process of getting back in when i had a heart attack. Havent checked to see what my chances are now that the latter has happened. Im only 35 .


----------



## Journeyman

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that inorder to jump out of a plane, you have to be over a certain weight.



There is no weight restriction on jumping out of a plane. When the SAR Techs first started doing trials on square chutes, one smaller guy regularly wore his scuba weight belt, but that just made the chute's performance better - - gravity was still working pretty much the same for all of us.

And once your ruck is emptied of all the kit-list clag and reloaded with ammo and radio batteries, you'll have PLENTY of weight; no worries   ;D


----------



## bwatch

In the early 60's I was with the Black Watch Cadets then moved on into the 3 BTN. I still remember those green eggs


----------



## silverbach

As to the initial question of this thread...I am a civilian, but in the process of becoming an officer in the CF, either a Lieutenant in the Navy as a JAG lawyer or a second lieutenant in the army in infantry.

Have a nice day to you all,

Silverbach


----------



## PViddy

That's quite the pay grade jump.

PV


----------



## silverbach

Yes, but in both cases, I'm sure I would be practicing law, either as an assisting officer or as a delegated officer (once I reach the rank of captain).


----------



## The Dude

6 years as reserve inf, just waiting for the US to accept foriegn volunteers


----------



## Sehrus

Reg Forces, RCD since 3 years...


----------



## silverbach

The Dude...why don't you apply to get a green card ! Better chances that way...


----------



## geo

uhhh... the US does accept volunteers

look it up


----------



## JOELSTRUTHERS

Canadian citizen , ex Airborne 2nd REP French Foreign Legion ( 1994 - 2000 ), 4 years with Para commando team (H.A.L.O.)

 Currently working overseas , security Operator.

 Did one year Canadian Reserves , Westies ( 1993 - 94 )


----------



## civic99

Navy - Comm Tech...2 years...getting out next year.


----------



## johnsonAC

Army
Infantry
_I miss my mortar!_


----------



## c.jacob

Former Army Cadet.  Cadet/CWO and Master Cadet now I'm a CI.  But it's nothing compared to the Reg and Reserve stuff.


----------



## 1feral1

Well I am posted from the SoI. This time a much more busy Unit. Got out of Trg Comd, marched into a field force unit 2 wks ago, and was introduced around, and had a HOTO with by outgoing counterpart.

Courses in the New Year will include turret maintenance and M242 chain gun for the ASLAV.

2006 will no doubt be one of the most interesting and challenging periods in my entire almost 30yrs of service in both Canada and here in Australia.

Have a good time over the holiday period.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## geo

Wes.
Enjoy the heat as we freeze in the dark 

Chimo!


----------



## 1feral1

METREP - as of now 34C, totally cloudless

WIND - 15-20kph from the NW, judging my palm trees behaviour

our pool temp - 31C (not heated)

seatemp - about 25C, swell to 1.5m, visibility unlimited, after all it is the Coral Sea

Forcast top for 25 Dec is 35C and sunny. We will still do a turkey breast and have all the trimming, but with the air-con blasting away at a cooler 24C.

Wanna pout? Try www.bribie.com.au and look around. This is where I live.

Just remember, as you shovel out your driveways in the cold, I'll be picking up and collecting the many palm fronds which these days fall all the time, in the heat

Cheers Geo,

Wes


----------



## c.jacob

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> METREP - as of now 34C, totally cloudless
> 
> WIND - 15-20kph from the NW, judging my palm trees behaviour
> 
> our pool temp - 31C (not heated)
> 
> seatemp - about 25C, swell to 1.5m, visibility unlimited, after all it is the Coral Sea
> 
> Forcast top for 25 Dec is 35C and sunny. We will still do a turkey breast and have all the trimming, but with the air-con blasting away at a cooler 24C.
> 
> Wanna pout? Try www.bribie.com.au and look around. This is where I live.
> 
> Just remember, as you shovel out your driveways in the cold, I'll be picking up and collecting the many palm fronds which these days fall all the time, in the heat
> 
> Cheers Geo,
> 
> Wes




Oh sure, Rub it in.  lol  8)


----------



## Dog

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> METREP - as of now 34C, totally cloudless
> 
> WIND - 15-20kph from the NW, judging my palm trees behaviour
> 
> our pool temp - 31C (not heated)
> 
> seatemp - about 25C, swell to 1.5m, visibility unlimited, after all it is the Coral Sea
> 
> Forcast top for 25 Dec is 35C and sunny. We will still do a turkey breast and have all the trimming, but with the air-con blasting away at a cooler 24C.
> 
> Wanna pout? Try www.bribie.com.au and look around. This is where I live.
> 
> Just remember, as you shovel out your driveways in the cold, I'll be picking up and collecting the many palm fronds which these days fall all the time, in the heat
> 
> Cheers Geo,
> 
> Wes



You poor, guy..... growing up in a country where everything happens the wrong way.... toilets flushing in the wrong direction, and seasons happening opposite to the way they are supposed to... the platypus....

I know you were trying to be sarcastic.... but I can see through your facade.... believe me, I sympathize with you. 

We both know that snow "builds character."

Merry Christmas!


----------



## axeman

why is it anything that makes you miserable and uncomfortable  builds charecter?   oh well victoria is better then edmonton right now


----------



## c.jacob

axeman said:
			
		

> why is it anything that makes you miserable and uncomfortable  builds charecter?   oh well victoria is better then edmonton right now



  We have to look on the bright side somehow ;D


----------



## BliTzKri3g

Army Primary Reserves
Queens Own Rifles of Canada
Infantry/Paratrooper


----------



## armyboytncoy

trucker ARMY :threat:


----------



## youravatar

Da_man said:
			
		

> army reserve, infantry  >


----------



## Zack

Im a civie

a student at that, but once im done High School (this year) i might join..im looking into it now so i can do my BMQ this summer (2006)


----------



## Jack O.

Civvy, visiting recruiting centre in a few months to apply for Army Reserves


----------



## saosin1

im a soon to be private


----------



## elminister

army reserve med tech looking to go reg. ;D


----------



## Devlin

Army Reserve as well and love every minute of it...well excpet that one time in Pet...doing the hatless dance


----------



## Pte.Shrubb

Im in the PLF in Halifax. Just thought I would state that.


----------



## bleedingdarkvampire

Hello, I just joined this site, howe are you all


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

red alert


----------



## loyalist

Army.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Ex Army reservist, current municipal police officer for the city of Windsor, Ontario


----------



## blueboy

Ex Air Force MP...now I'm with the Vancouver City Police.


----------



## Spr.Strange

ARMY Reg force...posted to Gagetown NB, training to be a combat engineer


----------



## mo-litia

Disgruntled and bitter...  :nana:


----------



## Higlander73

22nd battalion Nova Scotia Highlander C9


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Higlander73 said:
			
		

> 22nd battalion Nova Scotia Highlander C9



22nd?


----------



## time expired

R.C.E.M.E Sgt .ret. mos 431
26 yrs. 12 of which I spent stemming the tide of communist aggresion in forreign lands (Germany)
Soest (b.a.o.r.) and Lahr.
Best posting Airborne Regt. 3 yrs. the rest was pretty boring after that.
Worst posting any base maintenance
Last posting 1 R.C.H.A. Still remember how they made my retire ment an occasion thanks Herbies,
I didnt even get a letter from my corp/branch after 26 yrs.
                   AIRBORNE


----------



## Carpe Diem

R031, Pte with R Regt C from 1997 - 2000, Op Recouperation (Ice Storm) in 98. Sup Res since (which means nothing!) 

Got out b/c I moved, then college, and didn't appreciate it enough ... biggest mistake!

Looking to get back in Res, not sure what trade but would like Combat Arms. Employed as a Health & Saftey Specialist, working on Bachelor of Applied Science in Occupational Health & Safety part time. Diplomas in Police Foundations and Human Resources Management. Coordinate an Emergency Response Team at work, trained to NFPA Technician level for HazMat Response, Confined Space Rescue, High Angle Rescue, Industrial Fire Brigade. 

Reason I mention all this is not to bore you, but I'm looking for suggestions as to a good fit in the Res if I were to re-enlist. Any ideas?


----------



## 13B10

Former US Army.  Gunner and Ammo team chief M-198 and the M-102 (155 and 105 MM) howitzers, Ft. Sill, OK.  I now reside in Canada and am planning on joining the Canadian Army Reserve.  I don't know just which MOC I will go into.  Since the US Army I've earned a college degree and will try to go in as an Officer.


----------



## alta4crpgfv

Canadian Ranger - 4 Group


----------



## Armymatters

Civilian, but I wanted to join the forces as a reservist, but I was told by my doctor and the recruiter that I would be disqualified due to medical reasons; I have a heart condition that would cause me to fail either the medical and fitness test   But that doesn't stop me from later being a DND bureaucrat later on, as I am studying strategic studies.


----------



## Good2Golf

That must be quite a condition for life in general, then.  I have a grade III heart murmur from a tricuspid valve and was cleared by DCIEM for hi-perf jet category (required to fly the Tutor).  Hope that doesn't cause problems for life in general, that would bite.

Duey


----------



## Armymatters

Duey said:
			
		

> That must be quite a condition for life in general, then.  I have a grade III heart murmur from a tricuspid valve and was cleared by DCIEM for hi-perf jet category (required to fly the Tutor).  Hope that doesn't cause problems for life in general, that would bite.
> 
> Duey



Well, considering that I was stuck in a wheelchair for almost half my life until I was old enough for surgery, plus the 2 years of therapy to build up my strength, and the fact I am stuck on a blood thinner and an iron supplement for the rest of my life, I consider it a fair trade off for living my life. But considering when the doctors initially told my parents I only had 8 years of life from when I was born, I can be considered a bit of a miracle.


----------



## twistidnick

Recruit, I get sworn in tomorrow night to the 21st Svc Bn i Windsor, Ontario. I start BMQ on Friday


----------



## Good2Golf

Armymatters said:
			
		

> Well, considering that I was stuck in a wheelchair for almost half my life until I was old enough for surgery, plus the 2 years of therapy to build up my strength, and the fact I am stuck on a blood thinner and an iron supplement for the rest of my life, I consider it a fair trade off for living my life. But considering when the doctors initially told my parents I only had 8 years of life from when I was born, I can be considered a bit of a miracle.



Well, that's a tough go for sure.  Less the thinners and supplements you mentioned, hope everything else is behind you now.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Armymatters

Duey said:
			
		

> Well, that's a tough go for sure.  Less the thinners and supplements you mentioned, hope everything else is behind you now.
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



Yep... the first thing when I was freeded of the wheelchair permenantly was to go rock climbing  ;D. I obviously sucked, but I had to celebrate my new freedom in some sort of fashion.


----------



## Journeyman

Armymatters said:
			
		

> the first thing when I was freeded of the wheelchair permenantly was to go rock climbing



Awesome attitude; moderation is for monks!

(no, that's not a slag against the moderators    )


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

_moderation is for monks_!............Well thats why I got the job....


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> _moderation is for monks_!............Well thats why I got the job....



 ^-^
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Effects/Music/RimShot.wav


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Can we keep this for military or non military status only please?


----------



## Xoshua

Student in Grade 11, signed up for Reserves, awaiting my call for the fitness test...  As soon as I turn 18 I'm going full out army...  Only 16 right now though...  Turn 17 in May, so unless I can get a signature at 17 from my parents (which I doubt because they won't sign for full army until I get my highschool diploma), I'm going to be an army reservist...


----------



## rbk2006

sub-lieutenant navy


----------



## Wils21

Pte.(R), Infantry, Primary Reserve


----------



## AWood

I am a Pte (R) Crewman, and happier than a Pig in Shit. Just got sworn in Feb 3rd, heading to St. Jean 19th Feb. 2 weeks of leave without pay and I'm there.


----------



## armchair

Civilian the other side of Fifty was a army cadet in late 60D's.Have been a volinteer in SAR in B.C. for more 10 years close to 15.
Train in basic tracking, air observer and swift water rescue


----------



## twistidnick

Pte. (untrained) got sworn in last week started weekend basic last week. my moc is 421 weapons tech land. CT to Reg in about 1-1.5 years


----------



## canadianblue

I'm a private in the CF Ghetto [PRETC, A-151, A-152]. Awaiting training as a Signal Operator April 26th in Kingston.


----------



## CDN Zipperhead

Ex Reserve SupTech, Ex Reg Armoured/Armd Recce/Assault Trp/Admin Trp, now working as Supply Officer for an Air Cadet Unit. 
My son is in the CDN Navy.


----------



## Chauhan

Pte (R) Just got sworn in a week ago starting BMQ Feb 20th getting a CT as soon as i finish off SQ in June...Moc - 411 Weapons Tech Land


----------



## fourninerzero

Army Reserve, R031


----------



## punkgirl

I am a civilian, currently dating a Private. He is stationed in Edmonton and is in 1PPCLI. He flew over a little over a week ago to afganistan for his first tour. I sure am damn pround of my man.


----------



## the chi kid

im a civi, hoping to join the army and try to go for combat engineering


----------



## cesare753

Im in the militia, I've been in for about 3 months now. I love it. ;D


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Have completed all of the medical, interview and testing requirements for Pilot. Going to Aircrew selection in March.....


----------



## Peg379

11 years as R031 reserve infantry from 83-94


----------



## Whiskey_Dan

Private (untrained), finished BMQ though, been in since July 2005.
R031 baby.


----------



## tprJack1

Armoured Crew man.  RCD


----------



## Eland

Spent two years (1979-1981) in 'C' Sqn 1st Hussars as a crewman (most of the time as a rad op, OR clerk, and all-around housecat or some combination thereof).

Shouldn't have been there (and that's a whole 'nother story) but I did my two years, had a good time and learned something. At least I had something to show for it - my corporal's hooks!! Now I'm just a civvy.


----------



## ASLT TPR

Armoured, posted to the school in Gagetown. I am a DRAGOON!


----------



## shutterbug258

Well, technically I'm a civilian but I think they should have included dependant as an option in the poll. I've been a military wife for 10 years. Grew up in Moose Jaw, I spent 5 years in Petawawa, hubby spent 11 (RCD), 2 years in Gagetown (Armoured School) and now we're in Edmonton (HQ & Sigs).


----------



## Ret_Int_Armd_guy

Medically released after 26 1/2 yrs.  My Choice.  8 yrs Armd - 2 in Calgary (LdshRC) 2 in  Armd Sch (TSS) Gagetown, 4 Yrs RCD Lahr remustered to INT in 87 and then life got rrreeeeaallly interesting.  Left the CF on 06 Sep 05.


----------



## WCST

I'm currently reg force navy, a sup tech at CFB Esquimalt. I work at clothing stores right now.

M  :brickwall:


----------



## raymao

I'm in my 3rd yr. Business Management at Ryerson University, in the process of applying.


----------



## The Gues-|-

raymao said:
			
		

> I'm in my 3rd yr. Business Management at Ryerson University, in the process of applying.



Jack Layton was a prof. there no?


----------



## raymao

Yes, the NDP Leader spent time as a professor in the late 70's early 80's at Ryerson and U. of T. With a Ph.D. in Political Science from York University I would imagine that is what he also taught at Ryerson.


----------



## Danjanou

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> Jack Layton was a prof. there no?



FYI 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Layton

http://canadaonline.about.com/od/federalndp/p/jacklayton.htm

http://www.mapleleafweb.com/election/bio/layton.html


----------



## TangoTwoNiner

Reserve Armour (Recce) 17 years in now...gads time flies...


----------



## CanadianGuy

Res Army Infantry since joining in 1984. Currently hold the rank of Sergeant and the position of Section Commander and am still holding strong with the younger troops but you have to work hard at the physical fitness thing more as the years accumulate!


----------



## Wookilar

13 years in this month!  Still no jail time. Was a Veh Tech, spent all of my time in Calgary, then Edmonton. Now, I'm sitting on my ever expanding ass (1 pt period a week is NOT cutting it) in class at RMC. Joined the dark side last year. I don't feel any smarter yet.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Welcome, brother.  
Don't let the ring knockers melt your brain!


----------



## Wookilar

hehe, thanks. I'll be fighting the good fight, don't worry about that.  >


----------



## Gaudet853

RMC?! I wish you the best of luck, I also wish I could be there myself soon. 
I just need to pull off some better grades next year when I upgrade some highschool courses.


----------



## NormR

Civilian instructor with local Army Cadet corp, in GTA


----------



## 1feral1

Finally finished our course today (ASLAV M242 chain gun and turret maintenance course). Been here in Darwin since the last wk in Jan. Left home when it was still the southern summer, and home to autumn in Queensland. Not that that means much, its still hot, but just shorter days.

It will be good to get home, flying out tonight around midnight for a 4 hr flight south to Brisbane.

From crocs to some great pubs, truly a great place the NT are Darwin are.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## wookie11

Westies in BC
Infantry
Reserves


----------



## brian j

I'm currently a private in the Nova Scotia Highlanders and i am hopefully going to the regs sometime soon as a Plumbing/Heating tech. I really love infantry but i'm planning for the future and i need to persue my trade and have a career that i can build on when i retire. ( if i live that long) . but you never know so at least im BIQ trained if i change my mind and become a full time infanteer and live the real life of a canadian soldier


----------



## GonzoK83

PPCLI then N Sask R that's all I'm saying


----------



## NavyGirl280

Current Military Status:

1) Mother of 2 super-active children
2) Navy wife to my husband, LS Bradbury
3) Sub-teacher for SMFRC Daycare
4) (almost) Reservist for 30 MP Platoon (Sackville)
5) College Student taking Pharmacy Technican

They're keepin' me busy LOL

S.Bradbury


----------



## Old RQ Son

I'm in the civy world.  My Pops put in 30 years with the RCD!


----------



## GAP

USMC...long ago...far away


----------



## Rhibwolf

Currently Navy, but spent some combat arms time over in Germany earning my Beer and Bratwurst medal in the 80s/90s.  Returning to Shilo prompted a radical career change. Been living the non-green dream ever since, and not quite fitting in anywhere anymore.


----------



## GonzoK83

GonzoK83 said:
			
		

> PPCLI then N Sask R that's all I'm saying


Do to some confusion (sorry)
I guess I should have stated that I didn't cut it as a reg so I went Reserve. Now I'm a civi I'm considering resigning.


----------



## PC1982

Currently in the recruitment process, CFAT's and Med next week. 
First pick is Army infantry. Looking forward to every minute of it.


----------



## monika

Just a run of the mill civilian number cruncher. If I ever get tired of working for the spouse, I'd apply at DND. I'd likely make my contribution by pushing paper and making sure people get paid accurately and on time. Not glorious or glamourous work but if done wrong people notice!


----------



## mechanic_chick

hey guys! 

My current status has changed a bit from last time..

They called me and said that infanteers are needed... go figure , so I got all my crap together , sent er in and now my old sqn's from air cadets just needs to get my info to them... then I do my testing then off I go.. 

I cant wait any longer its driving me crazy! I just want to get on course and go...

And everyone keeps telling me a different story.. but my eyes are pretty bad ( apparently a V4.. ) and I wont be able to go Infantry..

Anyone know anything about that?

Eother way they'll put me sigy..


But yah anyone have anything on that... thatd be awesome.


----------



## MSG

I was in the reserves for three years with 23 SVC BN as an MSE OP.  I like to keep tabs on how things are going.  Now I'm an Industial Electrican apprentice.  If I go back I could go EME.  But I love them trucks...


----------



## nubNull

Civvy w/ file closed. Going to school atm, thinking about re-applying. Came here to see what SIG OPs had to say about their position.


----------



## jerrythunder

Private Recruit

Cornwall Ont

SD&G Highlanders


----------



## LIKELY

Tired (bored) of being a civi...Paperwork is in...getting ready to come home. :tank:


----------



## NATO Boy

Finished my Driver Wheeled course in CFRB Hamilton - qualified LSVW, MLVW, Milcot, Dangerous Goods, DDC,...yada yada yada

and Appointed as Bar Manager for the Pibroch Club in MacIntosh Armouries  

...almost 3 1/2 Years in now since I took the Oath of Allegiance...


----------



## badpup

Is disgruntled Former member waiting for a "Discranialremovefromrectalcavityfrom recruitmentcenterpaperpile" a valid response?


----------



## NATO Boy

badpup said:
			
		

> Is disgruntled Former member waiting for a "Discranialremovefromrectalcavityfrom recruitmentcenterpaperpile" a valid response?



I take it you have paper work problems..... ;D


----------



## Rickyz

Mcpl EME Longue-Pointe Montreal  ;D


----------



## bigjeff

civi-waitin to get in......me too fat ;D waaaaay too fat, but next summer im in. :skull:


----------



## krustyrl

First post for me here...wooo-hooo.! 
Base brat (dad was Flt Eng)
5 yrs Army Cadets (2870 Ott.Svc. Bn CC)
GGFG on the "Hill" summer '82  (AWESOME!!)
Air Force SS Tech in Moose Jaw 88-99
AF AVN Tech Trenton 99- ?

Whole dang family ('cept Mom and 1 bro) was in uniform at some point. Myself and sis still serving this grand country.!!!!


----------



## mechanic_chick

Sounds like my family

Except all of us ARE serving! Yikes! ha ha.

My current status ;

April 18th. Testing and all that jazz. I really almost didnt have to do too much.. they really did a great job on constantly calling and getting me in. Pretty cool Im psyched.

Then they have my physical booked for after? Because im in Shilo. Weird huh?

Anywho. I can imagine it won't be very long from now .. lookin' at summer!! 


It  better be soon because my parents are posted in May! lol


----------



## wo_wong830

I am an CIC of the 2472 RCAC Cadet Corp as a 2LT...



(Edited by Moderator to remove unnecessary and unworkable link and smilie code.)


----------



## Patrolman

RCR MCpl. 9 and a half years in. Currently an instructor at one of the CF's Training Centers.


----------



## ethan

Still a student turning seventeen and joining up


----------



## Justin85

Just got into Army (Reserve) The Algonquin Regiment Infantry


----------



## silverfox

Navy PA, but been everywhere, 2 airbases, 1 recruiting, 9 years Pet. Fd Amb and RCD, now on my 4th ship!


----------



## Trooper Hale

Austalian army, just coming up to 3 years. I'm driving ASLAV's now and hoping for an Iraq posting in december but coming to canada in the mean time on leave. I'm looking for the Operations Officers email address at the Royal Canadian Dragoons so i can go on exchange, can anyone help? cheers Haley


----------



## Franko

PM me and I'll see what I can do for you.

Regards


----------



## Commitment217

I'm currently a grade 12 student, and I've finished just about everything except the physical. After that all I gotta do is pick my trade, and perhaps wait one week before I'll be in a uniform.


----------



## geo

one week from Medical to being in uniform?......
(wouldn't hold my breath) - little bit of wishful thinking I would hazard to say but good luck - stranger things have been known to happen.


----------



## LatinLoco

hello  i am only 15 years old and now serving time and just want to now somethings about the army so i can make a decision if i want to join or not


----------



## Reimer

I am a cilivian Instructor With the Army cadet unit out of London Ontario

i am a former cadet and I am proud to give back to my unit

other then that I am a computer tech


----------



## mechanic_chick

Hello everyone.

Well from the last time I posted , things have changed significantly. I am not going Combat Arms , nor can I ever unless I have corrective vision! So , it ends up I am going Navy lol and as a Steward. Very excited. My recruiter called again today , I just finished all my military paperwork and everything , and it seems to eb going fast. Ill be getting my dates rather soon!


Jesso


----------



## Taffy

Civilian, mother of a young medic in the 15th Field Ambulance.


----------



## FightingIrish

army reserve....GASF


----------



## Megs

Civillian, girlfriend of Master Cpl. in the PLF Army Reserves, friend of many attached to the Navy, relative of some in the Army and Airfroce. 

I'd join the military, if it wouldn't chew me up and spit me out! Heh.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Airforce.  Graduating from RMC on 20 May 06!  Trade is Pilot.  Posted to Winnipeg at 402 Squadron for a year and a half before I go on course!

Max


----------



## civmick

as user name implies, I'm a recent (2.5 years) immigrant from Ireland and a civvy - have a uncle ex Irish Army enlisted.


----------



## Hot Lips

Still waiting...sigh

HL


----------



## M@X

Reserve, soldier,pvt, Régiment de Maisonneuve


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Figure i'll update...

have been PRes Recce for 2.5 years, and have just transferred to the RegF Infantry. Will be in Wainwright June 2nd, for the PPCLI.


----------



## Journeyman

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> have been PRes Recce for 2.5 years, and have just transferred to the RegF Infantry. Will be in Wainwright June 2nd, for the PPCLI.



You _social climber!!_  Hoo-ahh!

Congrats


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You _social climber!!_  Hoo-ahh!
> 
> Congrats



I'll miss the unit, but have to move forward. Thanks


----------



## Hot Lips

Still waiting...sighhhh

HL


----------



## Trooper Hale

Australian army, Armoured Corp, coming to Canada on exchange with RCD at the start of the month hopefully (still in the pipeline but looking good). 2 years experiance in M113A1, and almost a year in ASLAVs. Its the best gig in the world


----------



## Fareast

civilian. used to be army reserve.


----------



## C/10

Reserve Infantry 4 yrs in


----------



## 1feral1

Trooper Hale said:
			
		

> Australian army, Armoured Corp, coming to Canada on exchange with RCD at the start of the month hopefully (still in the pipeline but looking good). 2 years experiance in M113A1, and almost a year in ASLAVs. Its the best gig in the world



Welcome Mate!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Gunner

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Welcome Mate!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Aussies all over the place.  Mike had better create a separate forum (Ozarmy.aus) for you fellows.  

Cheers!


----------



## cadet levesque

I'm currently an army cadet.


----------



## Hot Lips

Welcome Cadet Levesque 

HL


----------



## Signalman150

Hey all,

First post, and a good question for an intro

Joined the CScotR (Mil) in 1975, and wound up w/ the Airborne Regiment for six mos during OP Gamescan, (yeah, I know...one of the Olympians:har, har). And no, not a jumper.  Made the foolish mistake of turning down a jump course to go back to university.  Yes, I know, but I was young and stupid.  Grey hair now, but not sure I'm much smarter.

Also spent time w/ 2RCR. Good souls that treated me well, and filled alot of gaps in my knowledge base.

Spent 4 fruitless years in Colwood and Red Deer AB as A CIL (now CIC) officer.  Nothing at all against CIC or cdts, but I spent most of my time fighting the politics enjendered by an older generation of CIC officers who were more worried about getting their Capt/Maj (cuz they were only cpls in the reg, ya see) than they were about running a cdt org.  Sad really, because the officers I had when I was a cdt were good people.

Joined 749CommTp (Res) in Red Deer, was able to easily divest myself of a CIC commision, and reverted to my inf rank of cpl. By the time I left 5 yrs later I'd reached the lofty rank of sgt, and had a whale of a good time, including 3 years on callout w/ res and reg force units.

Then moved to Yellowknife.  Back in those days, YK didn't have a Res unit, (they were supposed to be getting an ARAF, but I don't know if that ever happened).  So, I spent my time as a civ instr w/ the army cdt unit up there. When I finally moved back to civilization in '89, I rejoined the comm res.  By the time I got in there were new uniforms, (silliest things I'd ever seen, those "garrison dress things"), new rifle, ("but I miss my FN," ...sniff), and a new attitude. The attitude seemed to amount to FIGMO: "F*ck it; i got mine", and seemed to filter all the way fm the CDS down to the ranks.  Finally pulled the pin in '94, partially in disgust.

Gotta admit, what I see these days tells me that the negative trends I saw in the 90s have largely reversed themselves.  I've got a friend in 2PPCLI and his reports are heartening.  There was nothing so wonderful as watching the Welcome Home parade and reception the people of Edmonton had for the PPCLI when the first msn returned fm Afganistan. The Cdn Army has always been something to be proud of, but civilians and some members forgot that for a while.

Anyway, awful long ramble for a simple question: sorry.  To those of you currently serving, (reg and res), and particularly those overseas, my thoughts and thanks are with you.

Deas gu Cath.


----------



## kratz

For the past 13+ years I have been working Full-Time, PRes with the Navy Reserve. Great job and even better experience.


----------



## sgtdixon

Spent 7 years as the by and far ferris bueller of the Prarie Region Cadets with both 570 and 868sqns
spent 2 years working my ass off in heavy oil and aviation petrotechnical
missed the camaradiere
so, 4 months ago put in my papers and 2 months ago, i got my ass sworn in with B Sqn SALH, and am awaiting BMQ/SQ/DP1 to be an Armd Crwmn in a recce sqn.
At this point im useless and the by and far juniorman at the unit, wheres at my civy job (across the airfield) im one of the senior fuelers.
Ahh well, its all good from here


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I guess that I can consider myself an annoying, almost old fart who prattles on about the good old days when men where men (i.e. those that carried the FNC1) and sheep (small woolly 4 legged animals) were afraid, yet I am not old enough to be useful buying beers (or do you all drink Starbucks now?) so young plugs will listen to my stories.


----------



## Franko

Colin P said:
			
		

> I guess that I can consider myself an annoying, almost old fart who prattles on about the good old days when men where men (i.e. those that carried the FNC1) and sheep (small woolly 4 legged animals) were afraid, yet I am not old enough to be useful buying beers (or do you all drink Starbucks now?) so young plugs will listen to my stories.



What is it with you and sheep?    

Regards


----------



## Danjanou

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> What is it with you and sheep?
> 
> Regards



You don't want to know... trust me on this I've known him a long time and you really don't want to know.


----------



## TMM

I only want to know if it has anything to do with wool...then again...sheep and squaddies...


----------



## Franko

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You don't want to know... trust me on this I've known him a long time and you really don't want to know.



I know him from another 'grate' site as well    ;D

Regards


----------



## CDN Zipperhead

Ex Armoured now a Civilian Supply Officer for the 637 Air Cadet Squadron in BC.


----------



## NavComm

I'm going to post an update...

reservist, OS, completed bmq and heading for NETP in July, currently doing GD in Esquimalt. My trade will be Naval Communicator.


----------



## navymich

Thought I had posted here, but guess not yet.

Naval Reserves for 15 years in June.  Last 4 of them on a Class C contract in sunny Victoria, BC as a "tugboat radio chick".  Enrolled as a sig, and amalgamated to comm (didn't have a choice with that one).  I am being posted ashore in September, and it's bittersweet.

CT in for AESOp, medical and CFAT this Wednesday.


----------



## Langevin

calling the RMR this week going in to the reserves till i finish high school then im joining the reglar force


----------



## princetonbc

I was an Air Cadet years ago and thinking about going back as a cadet officer.


----------



## recon532002

Semper Fi brothers USMC 1970-1974 Living in Saskatoon 
Motor Transport Shop Chief


----------



## K_Johnston

Ok, translated to English, and into equivalent ranks, so I will try my best.  
I retired as a "Starshina" (equivalent of Sergeant Major) with the VDV Air Assault Forces (Russian Airborne).  I served 18 years, and made countless jumps.  After I retired, I moved here to join some relatives, bringing my family with me.  I got a job with a security company, and am living comfortably in Ontario.  I have my citizenship, and am looking into the possibility of joining reserves.


----------



## akaHarpoon

Ex 291-er/Rubberhead
Postings: CFS Inuvik, CFS Masset, CFS Alert, CFLS Ottawa, CFS Lietrim, 771 CommRsch Sqn
Enjoying civvy life in southern Ontario


----------



## [Lithium]

currently a civillian looking to join 12 service battalion when my time comes.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You don't want to know... trust me on this I've known him a long time and you really don't want to know.



Hey come to think of it that last sheep i saw had your nose........ 

Get back into the closet with the other skeletons you!!


----------



## Danjanou

Colin P said:
			
		

> Hey come to think of it that last sheep i saw had your nose........



So I was a Seaforth (Highlander) back then, this comes as a surprise to ya laddie ;D


----------



## 1feral1

Right now, sipping on a JD & coke, its ENDEX (after 2 wks of enchanted frostbite and wind burn) down here in Victoria, and its been as cold as -5C, with the only winter kit a polar tech thingo to stop the freezing cold. Doesn't do much at 70kph in a LAV, and no heaters in the Aussie version, not that it makes a diff when you're hanging out of a hatch anyways.

Had heaps of fun, battle runs, etc, plus heaps of live fire with the 25mm, .50, and of course the coax and flex MAGs too. Its always fun to be cold, dusty, and stinking of diesel.

We fly out back to sunny Queensland soon enough.

Well, best get back to the burning 205L drum and the lads.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale

Listen to you Wes! Complaining about the weather in Pucka! HA! Now you should know that only real men drive fast in Pucka...after wrapping their faces with as many peices of expensive cloth they can track down and wearing gloves that would have made your siberian peasant proud! Its been that cold when i was there a few times before (Not too many), its not fun with your head sticking out the drivers hole either!


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So I was a Seaforth (Highlander) back then, this comes as a surprise to ya laddie ;D



This is the real reasons Scots wear wool kilts with no underwear, it reminds then of same feeling they get from shagging the sheep at home!!!  ;D


----------



## Danjanou

Colin P said:
			
		

> This is the real reasons Scots wear wool kilts with no underwear, it reminds then of same feeling they get from shagging the sheep at home!!!  ;D



Actually it’s just easier to chase them through the heather with a kilt pulled up to yer chin, than pants bundled aboot yer ankles laddie. Besides the sound of the zippers frightens the wee beasties. ;D


----------



## Hot Lips

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Actually it’s just easier to chase them through the heather with a kilt pulled up to yer chin, than pants bundled aboot yer ankles laddie. Besides the sound of the zippers frightens the wee beasties. ;D


  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

HL


----------



## Danjanou

HL, and ye wood’na believe how wide Heather is either. A wee lassies she’s not.  :-*


----------



## 1feral1

Trooper Hale said:
			
		

> Listen to you Wes! Complaining about the weather in Pucka! HA! Now you should know that only real men drive fast in Pucka...after wrapping their faces with as many peices of expensive cloth they can track down and wearing gloves that would have made your siberian peasant proud! Its been that cold when i was there a few times before (Not too many), its not fun with your head sticking out the drivers hole either!



Mate at the beginning of the Ex we loaded up our LAVs at your Units compound. I remember a female Digger named Nunn? Do you know her? We had come to the conclusion with her bum giggling under her DPCUs she was wearing a g-banger  ;D and that was day one.

I will be happy to get back to Queensland, you can keep this Victorian cold. As usual, is frosty as phuck this morning!


----------



## Trooper Hale

You chaps always use our compound, strutting around in your desert cams, looking cool and so much better then us, which are both true! I think i do know a Dunn but shes got nothing, look out for a Corporal Crawford, she should be down there and she is well worth seeing! Theres not many heads that a beret would look better on! She bats left handed, if you know what i mean, but still, one can always dream.
So the boys were dreaming about Gstrings on day one? Better watch your magazine stash Wes, bugger picketing the vehicles, get a picket to watch the Jetpacks full of porn! 
Hope your enjoying it, i know that i'd give anything right now to be there,


----------



## 1feral1

Trooper Hale said:
			
		

> You chaps always use our compound, strutting around in your desert cams, looking cool and so much better then us, which are both true! I think i do know a Dunn but shes got nothing, look out for a Corporal Crawford, she should be down there and she is well worth seeing! Theres not many heads that a beret would look better on! She bats left handed, if you know what i mean, but still, one can always dream.
> So the boys were dreaming about Gstrings on day one? Better watch your magazine stash Wes, bugger picketing the vehicles, get a picket to watch the Jetpacks full of porn!
> Hope your enjoying it, i know that i'd give anything right now to be there,



Seems like our 38A library was always being raided by the 3A lads. Our LAVs and B veh's are all loaded up now, so just some 'hurry up and wait' til we fly out.  I never did cop a squizz at Crawford, and the next time I am in Pucka, it will be too soon. Gimme Shoalwater or Tin Can Bay anytime. At least its warm to hot up there, and I would rather curse the heat, mossies and ticks.  I have a truly loathed the cold more than ever. You were right about the layers of cloth around the face.(my trusty CF cbt scarf copped abuse, adn doubled as a dust filter to a degree) The last time I was rugged up like that I was ski-dooing in the Quill Lakes area of Saskatchewan many moons back.

Good luck with your Long Look 2006 project.

Regards from a shytehouse cold Victorian day,

Wes


----------



## military granny

Civilian Mother of a 2 VP Private


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Actually it’s just easier to chase them through the heather with a kilt pulled up to yer chin, than pants bundled aboot yer ankles laddie. Besides the sound of the zippers frightens the wee beasties. ;D




Forgive me, I forgot that I was debating sheep shagging with experienced expert.  8)


----------



## Hot Lips

Danjanou said:
			
		

> HL, and ye wood’na believe how wide Heather is either. A wee lassies she’s not.  :-*


  LMAO ROTFL...you can't get humor any better or at any better price than at Army.ca...it's my daily smile...while I wait for my military status to change.

 :rofl:

HL


----------



## Danjanou

Colin P said:
			
		

> Forgive me, I forgot that I was debating sheep shagging with experienced expert.  8)


----------



## Jamie.Young

I like to call my status "Pending" because i've enlisted, just waiting to take PT and med exam, but I'll be in soon  ;D


----------



## t-burn

Army - Reg - Veh Tech.


----------



## dsharma

Reg Force Arty for 17 yrs,Traffic Tech for 3 yrs and counting....


----------



## cook861

I wear the blue uniform but stuck on a army base


----------



## Hot Lips

I think I am going to change mine to "Pending" now too...at least I will feel like progress is being made  ;D
And I am going to an officers mess to meet with a few NOs on Tuesday...maybe it will rub off and I will get "The Call" sooner than later ;D

HL


----------



## MARS2INF

I wear NCDs as of today, but plan on CADPAT as of 18 Sept when my earliest CAP course begins... I saw the light, and it was relish in color  :warstory:
it's all in the hands of the BSPO now...


----------



## exsemjingo

Waitin' on a merit list for D.E.O. Infantry (Read Nothin')


----------



## Acadian10

I would be a 291er AKA Sneaky Squirrels


----------



## alvin__53

Intel-ELOF- Navy-  starts IAP camp July first and kingston Sept second looking forward to all coming experience


----------



## magicbus

Infantry!!  :threat:


----------



## MommyMedic

I just voted myself as EMS, but I am an army reservist, ex Reg F. (Fubijar!)


----------



## cater

DOING BMQ AND SQ FOR ARMY RESERVES! WHOOO!


----------



## 1feral1

Just back from yet another course, and off again interstate for more training in a week til mid/late July. Truly a busy year here for many of many of us in my regiment.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## mechanic_chick

Leaving for BMQ August 26th , start August 28th.

Sworn in August 14 , CFB Winnipeg 

Going Naval STWD. 

Very excited! I thought they'd never call! 

My best friend is also going Naval STWD , same dates for everything!


----------



## NovaScotiaNewfie

Ex Reservist..Royal Newfoundland Regiment (RNFLDR now RNR) C - Coy 2RNR Infantry.


----------



## Ghost Snake

gijesso said:
			
		

> Leaving for BMQ August 26th , start August 28th.
> 
> Sworn in August 14 , CFB Winnipeg


Same with me.  Both Winnipeg and BMQ.  I guess I'll see you there. ;D


----------



## gaspasser

3 years as a R935.  19 and half as a reg 935. Two trips to Norway with NSE/AMF.  A great trip to Denmark with same.  Club MED in the Golan.  Froze me'butt' off in alert.  Took a slight detour to ATIS for 10 months.  Came back to the Trucker world and will never look back again.


----------



## Springroll

Swearing in on July 31 in Halifax
Leaving for BMQ August 20th and start August 21st.
Going Navy ~ SonarOp  ;D


----------



## canadianblue

19 years old

10 months in the CF, currently at CFSCE completing my QL3's. hopefully heading to Edmonton. 

Looking at getting into LE or teaching if I decide to get out of the CF.


----------



## Jimmy C

3.5 years in the infantry reserves, then I did a component transfer and recently finished battleschool, now posted to PPCLI.


----------



## hummerman007

32yrs old
9yrs in the Reg force with 2 VP. 8yrs of that with A-Coy and no certificate to show it ???. Sent to BN TN.

Currently being posted to Inf School in Gagetown.

Two tours, Both coffee tours to Bosina.
A true :


----------



## Tucker.D

2 years reserve musician in the GGHG. Currently PPCLI Infantry


----------



## Nyles

Just joined the army reserve. I'll be parading with the  QOCH until I do BMQ in Jan. University student on civvie street.


----------



## McAllister

I'M A  BOOT!!!! A fresh scout/spotter for 1/6 STA,  Reaper 5.


----------



## HUNTER67

ex-Army R.C.H.A./ Ammo Tech   10 years of reg. force   now iam a CIC officer for 3 years. and having a blast !!


----------



## Arty God

Arty Gunner 21 Years served, Now retired


----------



## armyvern

Arty God said:
			
		

> Now retired



.... Not quite!!! Welcome aboard.  ;D


----------



## rmacqueen

011/831 retired and working with Army Cadets...so fit 2 categories


----------



## GaelicSoldier

17 Just joined the army reserves.  Parading with the Canadian Scottish Regiment in Victoria.  Supposed to do BMQ and SQ this summer but got put on a waiting list.  Doing my BMQ on weekends for sure and might get SQ on weekends too.

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## q_1966

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> Im currently in Army Cadets and hopefully if all goes well, I will be moving on to bigger and better things with the Reserves (BCD's) in 3 to 4 months, Or Reg Force Cook, hopefully soon.
> - Shawn





			
				Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> (Change in plans)
> Still in Cadets, but
> Hopefully by September or earlier I will be going in as a Reg Force Cook, just have the Medical, Interview & PT Test to do.



Passed Basic Training (May - July) and I am now waiting for my Cooks Training in Borden


----------



## tankie

Born and Bread in Niagara Falls, but flew overseas to join the British Army, Tanks much cooler than planes lol


----------



## Krisz

Air Cadet for the past couple years - planning on going Reserves soon.


----------



## ChaosTheory

Officer Cadet, CELE in the Air Force.  First year in the CF and I am coming in through the ROTP.


----------



## GUNS

1. Civilian
2. Army Cadet
3. Reserves
4. Reg. Force
5. Reserves
6. Civilian
7. Reserves
8. Civilian
9. Retired


----------



## 211RadOp

1 year CH of O Cadet Corps '82-'83
4 years 1 RNBR B Coy '83-'87
1 year 4 RCR London '87-'88
18 years Rad Op/Sig Op '88 - now


----------



## TDMsoldier

hello to all the military

im in French marines infantry (infantrie de marine) in the Régiment de Marche du Tchad been serving in the french army for 1 year i have a 5 years contract going in Chad in january for 5 months


----------



## Kat Stevens

1961-1979; LWOP
1979-2003; Reg Force Combat Engineer
2003-????; obsolescence/museum piece


----------



## aesop081

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> 1961-1979; LWOP
> 1979-2003; Reg Force Combat Engineer
> 2003-????; obsolescence/museum piece



 ;D

Kat...you know you are in preservation !!


----------



## MARS2INF

Update to my last:

BPSO Appointment went swimmingly (do people still use "swimmingly??"). Recommendation was made, and now I await my message from Borden/NDHQ/The-Powers-That-Be.

Here's the SNAFU: BPSO was, at the time, unsure of how the process was to proceed; whether there was to be a Board to convene as a selection process, or an ad-hoc selection based on files as they are received. Until then, because of the 1 April CANFORGEN issued this year, I continue on with MARS training (currently enrolled in MARS IV @ NOTC VENTURE)

So, I'm guessing that I have missed the dates for the 18 September CAP course, ergo, I standby in preparation for a January 07 course, by:

PT'ing the body twice a day, because it seems to be the pre-CAP thing to do
Looking on the DIN for course material
Contemplating what regiment to join, should the option present itself (VP is winning out over Vandoo thusfar)
And such 'n such...
Once I get word, a message, or otherwise, I'll let Army.ca know...

Until then, standing by to standby


----------



## Retired45

Ex Royal 

  1977 - 1979 Lanark and Renfrew Scottish Regiment Transfered to reg force (RCR) in 1979 -  Retired in 2001

 1RCR, 2RCR, 3RCR Germany, Infantry school CFB Gagetown, (AGOS) Air ground ordinance school CFB Gagetown. Reg force cadre 4RCR London ontario. Retired.

 Pro Patria.


----------



## warspite

civilian wanting and waiting to be able to apply for ROTP MARS officer


----------



## Jordan Schulz

finished applying for the LER just waiting for screening


----------



## Trooper Hale

I reckon i ought to drop mine on again
Just about to finish 3 months with the RCD's (best armoured unit in Canada...cop that Strats!) and going back to my army (the ADF) soon. Nothing against Canada but i cant wait!


----------



## Rocketryan

Im a corporal in the Royal Canadian Air Cadets 121 Red Arrows Squadron...although its AIR im still wanting to join the Land Element of the Canadian Forces
(Not confident in my flying skills)(if i had any)

hoping to join the Reserves in a year since im 15 now.
then hoping to get into RMC and thinking of having a career in the Canadian Forces


----------



## stefatc

I'm a caporal in the air force 

So I joined in Septembre 1995 as  :tank: armour :tank: and I change trades in 2003 for  :rofl: ATC :nana: 

My experience  :skull: is this  :clown: Gagetown for my QL3 armour  :threat: in Novembre 95... after my QL3 armour cougar guner cours  :rocket:  and driver cougar...! bye bye Bosnia here I am with IFOR in  :cheers: 1996-1997 :cheers: yessssss again  :cheers: Bosnia  :cheers: roto 4 1999...! back to Canada and change trades... you know the rest except for English courses in Valcartier and Comox (wow 5 months) another QL3 as ATC and got posted in  :cam: Trenton March 2006  :cam: Now I'm a  ;D ;D rambo   

Canadian military and proud of it


----------



## 1feral1

Currently I am enjoying thr 50C here in sunny Baghdad, but wait, its not even 0800 yet here on a Sunday, and its about 27C. What a treat. However by 1000 it will be well into the 40's.

Aside from getting to know and understand the ever changing smells of this city (they're all bad), I can only describe it as mayhem. Go rent the movie Escape From New York and see for yourselves.

Regards from helll,

Wes


----------



## orange.paint

armoured.Started on tanks,went to recce for bosnia.Posted to armoured school for now.Qualified leo dvr, bv-206,losv,surv op,coyote dvr,coyote gnr, avgp dvr,plq.

currently have OT into traffic tech and int op,with CSOR application to follow shortly.yes im jumping ship.


----------



## Peacekeeper

I'm a sergeant in the german artillery.
But I'm not a really artillery-soldier, but a sergant of
logistics and support in my company.
Since january 2002 my status is soldier.
I learned the things of military and infantry  as a recruit in a paratrooper-battaillon.
Later I came to the artillery.
There I asked myself to stay longer in the army then I have to.
And I decided to try to become a sergeant.

Now I'm a sergeant,I'm a non- commissioned officer of logistics and support.

I hope, I made not to many mistakes.The fact is, my english is'nt the best.
But, I always say that.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Peacekeeper said:
			
		

> I'm a sergeant in the german artillery.
> But I'm not a really artillery-soldier, but a sergant of
> logistics and support in my company.
> Since january 2002 my status is soldier.
> I learned the things of military and infantry  as a recruit in a paratrooper-battaillon.
> Later I came to the artillery.
> There I asked myself to stay longer in the army then I have to.
> And I decided to try to become a sergeant.
> 
> Now I'm a sergeant,I'm a non- commissioned officer of logistics and support.
> 
> I hope, I made not to many mistakes.The fact is, my english is'nt the best.
> But, I always say that.



Actually, your English is better than some of the people here who grew up with it.  Welcome to Army.ca!


----------



## Pte. Perry

HAHA! Reserve Private (Brockville Rifles) Hoping to go Reg. Force Inf after high School. I would love to go RCR  :gunner:  in Petawawa, but I'm sure the Army will do what makes sense ???


----------



## goodform

CIC transferring to PRes, SHoC. I'm just a PT test away from being in, so as soon as I'm marginally fit (and not sore from work in construction) then hello Seaforth.


----------



## rmacqueen

Pte. Perry said:
			
		

> I'm sure the Army will do what makes sense ???


 :rofl:


----------



## MiKeCf

Civilian and a student training for the regs.

-Mike



[Edit to correct Title]


----------



## peaches

Air Force GCI controller (Air Weapons Controller)

Good GCI is good
No GCI is bad
Bad GCI is TREASON........


----------



## Zam 041

1980 to 2001 Reg Force Combat Engineer.

Everything was going fine till the knees came apart  ah well.
Served in 5RGC,4CER,PLER Cold Lake,2CER plus the all expense paid trips to Cyprus and Bosnia.
Now I drive a Zamboni for PSP 


Mark


----------



## radop215

Rad op since 93


----------



## wo_wong830

*My military status*

Army Cadets from age 12-19
Army Reserves from 16-21
----Royal Militay College of Canada---- 21-24
Army Cadet CIC from 24-? 

Did my basic PARA  :skull: :skull:

 :bullet: :bullet:lastly go artillery go :bullet: :bullet:
 :threat: :threat: :threat: :threat:[/b]


----------



## SupersonicMax

How the hell did you go through RMC then back as a CIC?


----------



## navymich

wo_wong830 said:
			
		

> *My military status*
> 
> Army Cadets from age 12-19
> Army Reserves from 16-21
> ----Royal Militay College of Canada---- 21-24
> Army Cadet CIC from 24-?
> 
> Did my basic PARA  :skull: :skull:
> 
> :bullet: :bullet:lastly go artillery go :bullet: :bullet:
> :threat: :threat: :threat: :threat:[/b]



Cadets and reserves at the same time??  RMC (by the way, it's Milita*r*y) and then CIC??  

Was reading through some of your last posts to try and figure you out.  Didn't work out, but I did notice that you had been warned before about your excessive use of emoticons.  Guess that didn't work out either...


----------



## xo31@711ret

Army Cadets from age 12-19
Army Reserves from 16-21
----Royal Militay College of Canada---- 21-24
Army Cadet CIC from 24-? 

Did my basic PARA    


I know I had mussels and crab tonite, but I showered and something still smells a weeeee bit fishy...

-gerry


----------



## Michael OLeary

I believe young Mr Wong was decribing his future plans, after he leaves Cadets.


----------



## xo31@711ret

Oh, by the way,my military status...
1982 - 1987 1RCR CFB London Infantry;
1987 - 1990 CFH Halifax Stadecona - med a surg ward; MIR; ICU;
1990 - 1993 Bty medic 119 Air Defence Bty CFB Chatham;
1993 - 1995 Base Chatham MIR 
1995 - 2000 2RCR Coy medic; UMS 2I/C
2000 - 2001 CTC Gagetown I/C med records / appointments
2001 - 2002 NCO I/C treatment room CTC Gagetown
2002 - 2006 Sgt med tech CFRC Fredericton
Aug 14 2006 'retired' / Supp Reserves

I could be wrong, for starters, but cadet & the PRES at the same time? 3 years at RMC, then CIC? please clarify, I'm curious...

-gerry

-gerry


----------



## big bad john

I am also curious...he claim to have "I graduate in 1998"  :http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50305/post-444996.html#msg444996

From what,  RMC?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> :rofl:



+1  :rofl:


----------



## rmacqueen

wo_wong830 said:
			
		

> *My military status*
> 
> Army Cadets from age 12-19
> Army Reserves from 16-21
> ----Royal Militay College of Canada---- 21-24
> Army Cadet CIC from 24-?
> 
> Did my basic PARA



I know this is pure speculation but you can do both cadets and reserves at the same time and I do actually know a couple of people who do.  RMC then CIC?  Theoretically possible but only if he was booted out or quit RMC.  If he actually completed RMC there would have been the CF commitment afterwards but CIC officers only need high school


----------



## Wookilar

Fly in the conspiracy theory time:

There are also (and have been for a long time) RETP's at RMC (Reserve Entry Training Plan). Reservists that *pay* money to go to RMC. No commitment, owe nothing to the CF. If you can do Reserves and CIC at the same time, than it is possible.


----------



## trkfixer

Ex infantry reservist, now going through my 3's at Borden for Vehicle Tech. Enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Trip_Wire

I'm Retired from the military and the police service. (Retired not dead!  ;D)

I retired from the U. S. Army Reserve, after 30+ years of service in both the Regular Army and Reserve. (I did spend a few years of that time, in the U. S. Air Force Reserve and Washington State Air National Guard.) I'm a Korean War Veteran, where during that time I served in the 14th Ranger Infantry Company (ABN.) and the 27th Infantry Regiment, 25th ID. Actually, I did two hitches in the regular Army starting in '47 at 15 years old. My first hitch was in Japan '47 to '49 with both the 1st Cavalry Division and 25th ID. (WW II Occupation duty.) When I got back from Korea I wasn't happy with the Army and decided to go Air Force Reserve and keep my rank, etc. in case I wanted to go back.

Around 1961. I left the Air Guard to go back to the Army Reserve, after seeing an ad, for ex-paratroopers to join the US Army's Special Forces local Reserve unit. (Cost me a stripe, both ways.) So, I signed up and got qualified. I spent most of my career in the Army Reserve in the Special Forces Reserve unit(s).

As for my Civilian career, I joined the King County Sheriff's Department, Seattle, WA in 1956. I had many assignments and did most of all the crazy stuff, the department had to offer. (Sometimes because of my military career, they came to me when they were going to start one of these 'specialities.') Let's see I rode motorcycle's, was a search & recovery SCUBA diver, Bomb Technician and SWAT team member. I was also the commander of the Traffic unit, Bomb Disposal Unit, SWAT and Dignitary Protection unit prior to my retirement in 1990.

I made it from Deputy Sheriff to Captain (Civil Service ranks) over my 34 years on the department.


----------



## tomahawk6

Welcome Trip_Wire. You will find this forum to be alot more friendly than arrse.


----------



## Trip_Wire

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Welcome Trip_Wire. You will find this forum to be alot more friendly than arrse.



I have already noticed that! I think this board is more 'professional,' then ARRSE. I do like to wind them up once and awhile!  >


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Trip_Wire said:
			
		

> I'm Retired from the military and the police service. (Retired not dead!  ;D)
> 
> I retired from the U. S. Army Reserve, after 30+ years of service in both the Regular Army and Reserve. (I did spend a few years of that time, in the U. S. Air Force Reserve and Washington State Air National Guard.) I'm a Korean War Veteran, where during that time I served in the 14th Ranger Infantry Company (ABN.) and the 27th Infantry Regiment, 25th ID. Actually, I did two hitches in the regular Army starting in '47 at 15 years old. My first hitch was in Japan '47 to '49 with both the 1st Cavalry Division and 25th ID. (WW II Occupation duty.) When I got back from Korea I wasn't happy with the Army and decided to go Air Force Reserve and keep my rank, etc. in case I wanted to go back.
> 
> Around 1961. I left the Air Guard to go back to the Army Reserve, after seeing an ad, for ex-paratroopers to join the US Army's Special Forces local Reserve unit. (Cost me a stripe, both ways.) So, I signed up and got qualified. I spent most of my career in the Army Reserve in the Special Forces Reserve unit(s).
> 
> As for my Civilian career, I joined the King County Sheriff's Department, Seattle, WA in 1956. I had many assignments and did most of all the crazy stuff, the department had to offer. (Sometimes because of my military career, they came to me when they were going to start one of these 'specialities.') Let's see I rode motorcycle's, was a search & recovery SCUBA diver, Bomb Technician and SWAT team member. I was also the commander of the Traffic unit, Bomb Disposal Unit, SWAT and Dignitary Protection unit prior to my retirement in 1990.
> 
> I made it from Deputy Sheriff to Captain (Civil Service ranks) over my 34 years on the department.



Sounds like you got a lot of material that could go into a book. Are you going to write about your adventures? They sure are varied and I bet there'd be a lot of interest in your story.


----------



## wo_wong830

to everyone that is reading it (my previous post) it is present....and really sorry for using too much emoticons!


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Trip_Wire said:
			
		

> I have already noticed that! I think this board is more 'professional,' then ARRSE. I do like to wind them up once and awhile!



Don't worry, people around here can get pretty wound up from time to time as well.  
Welcome to the board!  Your experience here will be most appreciated (at least by anyone who counts) and I look forward to seeing you in the posts.


----------



## SupersonicMax

wo_wong830 said:
			
		

> to everyone that is reading it (my previous post) it is present....and really sorry for using too much emoticons!



So you went through RMC throught the RETP?

Max


----------



## rmacqueen

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Don't worry, people around here can get pretty wound up from time to time as well.
> Welcome to the board!  Your experience here will be most appreciated (at least by anyone who counts) and I look forward to seeing you in the posts.



Oh boy can they ever! ;D

Welcome to the site, it will be great to hear the point of view of someone with your background and life experience.


----------



## Trip_Wire

Hmmm.... Write a book?

Yeah, I have thought about it, especially the police service part of my life. The diving and bomb disposal units would make some fairly exciting reading as well as some humor. I have also, thought at my age, my children might appreciate a sort of journal of my life experiences, etc. So far, I haven't done anything to accomplish this task. I'll have to leave out a lot of my adventures in Occupied Japan.  :

Actually, since I've retired from both the military and police service, I wonder sometimes how I found time to 'work,' I keep so busy in retirement. I do spend a lot of time on my computer and I'm very active, in my local Chapter of the Special Forces Association's Chapter XVI. I'm also the Chapter President of the NW Chapter of the 1st Cavalry Division Association and do their newsletter.

My wife likes to cruise, so we 'do' two cruises a year. Right now, I'm taking off, to do a Trans Atlantic cruise. We're flying to Copenhagen over the 'Pole' to board the Princess Star and visit the UK, Reykjavik, Qaqortoq, St. Johns, NF and end in New York. (15 Days.)

Earlier this year we did a 15 Day round trip from Los Angeles through the Panama Canal and back! So, we do keep busy!

If I live long enough, perhaps, I'll write something, most likely just for my family.  ;D


----------



## JesseWZ

I'm an ROTP Army (23U)  student that just finished IAP.  I'm hoping to find a lot of good advice and tips on this board.


----------



## retd cpl wife

Civvy wife of   R S M 
Retire service member since 04
 husband = E.M.E (maintainer)


----------



## Jacqueline

In the process of application. Waiting for tests. :


----------



## Nolanz

Cadet in The Grey and Simcoe Foresters (Barrie).


----------



## ArmyFlyingSailor651

Air Force Fire Fighter in Trenton, ON (Sgt).  Ex-Army reservist with the Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders of Canada in Hamilton.


----------



## razorguns

US Army National Guard
Los Angeles, Ca
MOS: 92Y System Support


----------



## Stratman

Serving Strat on ERE. Coming up on that magic 25...

Trying this as my first posting on this site...

Cheers,


----------



## Buschgirl427

2294 RC ARMY CC, Thunder Bay, ON!  ;D Affiliated unit: 18 Svc Btn As of now. 

I just recieved my RMC application, so hopefully in a few months I will become an Infantry Officer (in training  )


----------



## harry8422

3rd battlion the royal canadian regiment pro patria fellow royals


----------



## Nomadfl

Retired Army, Canadian Forces. Retired in 1980 with almost 28 years of service. Just turn 70

Joined Dec 18, 1952 as first intake of soldier apprentices (Green Monster), I went to the RCEME School at Barriefield, and did two years of basic, schooling and trade. Qualified as Armourer Grp 1 in Jan 55, posted to 214 Wksp, Vancouver for a year, and then to the RCD Regt LAD, as an armourer, and to the 2nd Guards, as an armourer after RSM Charlie Smith of the RCD's told me to be out of the RCD's Regiments lines by 1100 hours after I was caught cheering for the 2nd Guards at a hockey game  :, Then I was posted the 1th Guards as an armourer. I served as a RCEME  armourer with the RCD Recce, summer of 58, and with the 2nd R22R, and then posted to Germany to 4 Fields Wksp RCEME in Ft Chambly, and then to the RCEME LAD with 8th Hussars in Iserlon in 61. Came back to Canada in 62, transfered to the RCDC "Dental" to re-train as Dental Lab Technician. Posted to Trenton, Toronto, radar bases on the mid-Canada line. Went to Cyprus fall of 64 with the 2nd RCR....learned about RCR's and chickens..... Posted to London, and then to Montreal area, went to Egypt fall of 73 with a combined Med/Dental Detachment. We had a platoon of RCR's for security....and they had a pet chicken....believe me... Met up with Brig General Holmes (RCR) at a party...I asked him if he owned the chicken??? ;D...wrong thing to say...he asked me what rank i was....I said "Sgt"  he said" not any more Cpl."....lucky we all had sober thoughts the next day.  Also spent time in CFB Calgary, and CFB Toronto and took my retirement in 1980..

People that impressed me most, # 1, Maj. GL Lodge, Officer Commanding Soldier Apprentice Coy RCEME ...had a crush on his daughter. He was a father figure I never had. #2 Sgt Johnny Bouchard, my first Platoon Sgt...great guy...taught us how to cover our arse. There are many people in the Dental branch that impressed me. When you work hand in hand with Dental Captains....  to Col., you find out how gifted some of those people were.

What bugged me most were airforce types who did six weeks basic at RCAF St. Jean and called it boot camp...we did 2 years basic as Apprentices. We ran our own morning inspections and parades...We had a company of 7 platoons when the 1st platoon graduated

Would I do it again.....YES ...best thing that ever happened to me...I was out of school at 14...grade 9 dropout....had a chance to join at 16 as an Apprentice...jumped at it....No life like it.


----------



## Viss

I served in the Windsor Regiment (Armoured Reconnaissance) from 2001 to 2005.


----------



## smalltwnhottie

Civilian and Army Brat....


----------



## 1feral1

Happily enjoying the heat, dust, sun and smells of Al Tahweed here in Baghdad! Yes, and hopefully enjoying the Liberty Pool for Salsa night tonight.

As for me this very moment, recovering from a case of Baghdad belly, after thinking I could get away with using town water to brush my teeth ( not aproblem since August) . Needless to say, its been a nasty 7 or 8 hours, and I have re-defined the meaning of Johnny Cash's  song 'Ring of Fire', ha!

As for tonight, if I have my senses back, its a chance to have a few cold waters with others, perhaps maybe a swim, and then a trip back to the reality of this city on the edge of implosion. Soon the cool weather will come and the social times at the pool will dwindle to not even a trickle. However, it was 36C yesterday, and a day or two back I seen my first clouds since I left Australia. so, the cooler times may be still off in the distance a bit.


Regards from not the happiest of places to be,


Wes


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Wesley 'Over There' (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> Happily enjoying the heat, dust, sun and smells of Al Tahweed here in Baghdad! Yes, and hopefully enjoying the Liberty Pool for Salsa night tonight.
> 
> As for me this very moment, recovering from a case of Baghdad belly, after thinking I could get away with using town water to brush my teeth ( not aproblem since August) . Needless to say, its been a nasty 7 or 8 hours, and I have re-defined the meaning of Johnny Cash's  song 'Ring of Fire', ha!
> 
> As for tonight, if I have my senses back, its a chance to have a few cold waters with others, perhaps maybe a swim, and then a trip back to the reality of this city on the edge of implosion. Soon the cool weather will come and the social times at the pool will dwindle to not even a trickle. However, it was 36C yesterday, and a day or two back I seen my first clouds since I left Australia. so, the cooler times may be still off in the distance a bit.
> 
> 
> Regards from not the happiest of places to be,
> 
> 
> Wes



Hope everything goes well for you. Stay safe.


----------



## medaid

Med Tech R737 Jun 03-Aprl 05 
HCA R48 May 05-Present

Cheers to all.


----------



## armykat

was with the hasty p's for 4 years
dh is with 1rcr


----------



## mechanic_chick

7th week , CFLRS  lol.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Currently i'm back home from exchange with the Dragoons and doing full time service as a Reservist. Tomorrow i hand in my transfer to go to Brisbane and join the Reg Light Horse Regiment (oh that magical word...OPSEC) for 4 years. Wes should be seeing me as soon as he gets home, i'll be the one valiantly trying to prop up the bar! 
Ich Dien,
I serve,
Hales


----------



## geo

Good for ya Hale!
(transfer to the resg I mean )


----------



## wo_wong830

I did Reserves and Cadets at the sametime. So at RMC, i finished. You could choose from military service. So I chose CIC! Whats the problem!?


----------



## George Wallace

Can you explain to me how you Graduated from RMC, and can not construct a proper sentence?


----------



## 211RadOp

Also, if you graduated from RMC, how come you are a WO in the CIC??


----------



## 1feral1

davidhmd said:
			
		

> Something just doesn't add up here.  ???



Quite right! Simply, its the poser/BS factor/I am a lair, and caught in the act syndrom right in our faces. Note his profile. His credibility is in flames. Unrepairable, but he won't care. If (and I say if) he is in cadets, those quality cadets at 2472 RCACC will pop his fantasy bubble. 

EDIT: Just read every one of this kid's posts, and judging by the quality and maturity level, I'd bet he's not a day over 14, if that! Need I say more.

Now as for me, nothing has changed except the weather. Its actually going to drop to 13C in Baghdad tonight with highs this week maybe hitting 30C. Finally the cooler temps are here. I am way over the 55C days. Bring on the winter.

So, again stuck here in the CP for my all to common tour. Its Ground Hog Day again, more SHOTREPs, BOMBREPs and other typical Baghdad routines.

EDIT again - spent a few minutes googling, and found a C/GNR Michael Wong matching the same email as he provided on his profile here. In his Corps ROs, dated Apr 2006, he has recently become a Green Star Cadet. Mystery solved. I must have way too much time on my hands.... shakes head.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## medaid

No Wes NEVER too much time to expose people like that  ;D Funniest thing though...how could he be a Gunner in life and a WO on the site...jumping more then 3 levels of promotions and training? Does this mean if I put down Lt in my profile it'll come true?  :


----------



## SupersonicMax

http://www.xanga.com/profile.aspx?user=mike_the_dude830

17 y/o kid

Max


----------



## medaid

I wander sometimes if a Mod could have a private word with Cadets' supervisors at the Corps or Sqn level to REMIND them that they are NOT members of the CF... it's sometimes hard to get these kids to wrap their minds around certain aspects such as 'your rank means nothing really'....


----------



## zipperhead_cop

MedTech said:
			
		

> Does this mean if I put down Lt in my profile it'll come true?  :



You could, but then you would have to be an Lt.


----------



## medaid

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> You could, but then you would have to be an Lt.




WOO HOOO!....oh damnations...  : I guess that'll only work if a 3rd Lt existed  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop

MedTech said:
			
		

> WOO HOOO!....oh damnations...  : I guess that'll only work if a 3rd Lt existed  ;D



I know a guy that has the handle 5 Lt, but that story is the stuff of legends.... WR secrets.   ;D


----------



## Ordinary Dummy

Navy/student (NET A) at the Marine Institute in St. John's NFLD about to grad in January '07.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Ordinary Dummy said:
			
		

> Navy/student (NET A) at the Marine Institute in St. John's NFLD about to grad in January '07.



Good for you....how are you feeling about joining the Fleet?


----------



## daftandbarmy

Cdn Army, infantry, reserve. Was UK airborne & marines. Also was Gold Star, Army Cdt, Engr (best MOI training I've ever had! Hoo hah)


----------



## Fan Z B

i'm part of the Royal Canadian Sea Cadet Corp Captain Vancouver in Vancouver BC.
once I age out I may join the reserves.


----------



## mysteriousmind

On November 5 2006 im CIC wit LT rank. 

On november 6 2006 I will be a recruit (non officer) for the Reserve...starting my BMQ part time soon I hope.


----------



## bison33

24 years and still here...what the hell's wrong with me? 
6 years in the arty.....then did the AeroEngine/AVN thing til I decided to do the FE thing.....main reason to bump the pension up when I pull the pin


----------



## Ordinary Dummy

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Good for you....how are you feeling about joining the Fleet?



I cant wait to be honest.  I still have to do an equipment phase in HFX upon graduation from here, but i am looking forward to getting to work.


----------



## mysteriousmind

It is done...

Im now signed on with the reserve.

And I was thrilled to learn that My BMQ is starting in 32 days.

Wouhou!!!!


----------



## dchom

Civi - Corrections Officer, deciding options. Not getting any younger, but too stuborn to give up. Maybe something in Reserves.
When I stop whinning  :crybaby:, I 'll do something about it.


----------



## Old and Tired

As of 09:30, I am now on part two of the 30 / 30 plan.  Not exactly happy about it, but the time has come to move on. 24 1/2 years is enough.  I don't want to end it by having 6 months ruin 24 years of good times and memories.  

H


----------



## PMedMoe

Originally joined as a YTEP.  Did Cornwallis in 1986 (10 Pl). I was a Tfc Tech so got posted to Greenwood. Stayed there until 1989 when I got out because my husband was posted to Gander and I wasn't.  Joined the Air Reserves a year later.  We got posted to Gagetown.  I got my Tfc Tech 5's crse and a 7 month call-out to Germany when they closed the bases.  I put in to go back to the Reg Force when I returned. Got back in the Reg Force as a Medic in 1996.  Posted to Petawawa.  Went on Roto 8 to Bosnia.  Remustered to PMed in 2003....STILL in Petawawa.  Did Roto 4/0 in Afghanistan (the move from Kabul to Kandahar).  Just got back in Feb of this year and this summer my husband and I got posted to Kingston.


----------



## Snowy91

R031 Algonquin Regiment - Pte


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

SNAFU

Between a Cl B in St-Jean...and a "maybe" offer from Reg's as 226...

so

SNAFU   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss

Returned Full Duty as of yesterday...Redeploying to the sandbox in the next few days


----------



## Mike Baker

Civvie until 2008 hopefully. HoM, as you you will hear many more times, stay safe!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Returned Full Duty as of yesterday...Redeploying to the sandbox in the next few days



+1 HoM....stick on the ice bud.


----------



## white-rabbit

;D
I am presently Airforce I was accepted into what I consider the best kept secret in the CF "AESop"
I go on my BAC in Apr 07 and can't wait.
Former Marine EngineerTech (stoker to the unitiated), I have served on steamers (Fraser,Skeena), O boats (Onondaga, Okanagan and Sub school "Olympus")
CPF (Winnipeg). Don't get me wrong I will never put the Navy down or those who serve in it, but I desperately needed a change in my career.
Oh I forgot, I did 1 whole year in the Reserve Artillery out of Regina.
So I can say I have worn all 3 uniforms.


----------



## Gregg

I'm with 31 Brigade as a combat engineer.


----------



## te. crutch

currently a "no hook" pte at wainwright. waiting till feb to start sq.............


----------



## kleobee

Student, in Ontario[/b][/color]


----------



## Mike Rochefort

Retired since 1995..after 21 years MOC 011..LdSH(RC) and RCD

To be honest I miss it..... :crybaby:


----------



## rmacqueen

Mike Rochefort said:
			
		

> To be honest I miss it..... :crybaby:



Know that feeling


----------



## artfuldodga

Joined the Reserves / 031 in 1999 / 2RNFLDR
Just finished helping out with EX Maple Guardian, worked as Field Support Troop / Transport (every so often)
Thinking of going Reg soon, we shall see


----------



## medic269

Civvy paramedic, joined the Reg force (Army) and currently on my QL3's.  What a ride!


----------



## navymich

Guess I need to update here now too.

19 Jun '91 to 5 Dec '06 ~ Reserve Naval Communicator (PO2 on release)

6 Dec '06 ~ transferred to Reg Force Aerospace Control Operator (A/Cpl)


----------



## Steven89

Currently a Private (untrained) for the Artillery :rage:. I will be doing BMQ in January...looking forward to it...I guess ???


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Steven89 said:
			
		

> Currently a Private (untrained) for the Artillery :rage:. I will be doing BMQ in January...looking forward to it...I guess ???


Either you are or you are not....be enthusiastic otherwise you are setting yourself up to fail.


----------



## R933ex

Kind of in the Student /Other Cat.

Currently a Safety Geek with the NWT Gov. And also a part time Emergency Management diploma Student.

Previously a R933 2000-2005, R031 1988-1991, cook 1993-1995

And I still miss it


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Either you are or you are not....be enthusiastic otherwise you are setting yourself up to fail.



Yoda?   ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Yoda?   ;D



There is no try...only Do or do not.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> There is no try...only Do or do not.



 ;D


----------



## spantickle

Sig Op 215 - still serving going on 26 Years now


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Well, it seems a day job with DND was not enough. After two years of lurking on the site, bugging everybody with my silly questions, an attempted Pilot application, I am happy to say I was finally sworn in December 12th with the 30th Field Regiment RCA (the Bytown Gunners) in Ottawa. Thanks to everyone at army.ca for all of your help as well as the two MBdr's on the second floor at Dow's Lake who really went out of their way to help me get on board. Looking forward to Basic!


----------



## recoverygod

hello all.   I am med release (and so miss it)  15 years as an EME v teck.  25 svc bn, 2 rcha, 2 svc, 2 gs, a very small stint in the AB during the unpleasantness.  ASU Toronto, and Borden.  I am currently working for a consulate as a driver/security/anything else they put on my plate.  I am also now going to Wainwright ASU as a civ vtech.  And no clue what i am in for.  lol


----------



## Adrian_888

Just got into the Canadian Scottish Regiment (infantry), i will be doing basic in Jan.  Anyone else in that area?


----------



## Mithras

Just swore in with KLC and 3 others yesterday, guess that makes us official now  ;D

All of us were off to BMQ on the 6th of Jan.


----------



## Klc

Mithras said:
			
		

> Just swore in with KLC and 3 others yesterday, guess that makes us official now  ;D
> 
> All of us were off to BMQ on the 6th of Jan.




What he said. Just a matter of time till BMQ now..  ;D

Your going to Borden, right? Somone we swore in with was going to St. Jean, I just can't remember who.


----------



## Desert Fox

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Time for another poll folks.




Quick question, I'm curious as to the purpose of the poll is? general survey for the sake of it, or are is the administration looking to make chagnes etc, etc?


to be honest it all seems kinda BIG BROTHER-ish to me    (JOKINGLY) 



Edited to insert  (JOKINGLY)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Well if you cannot figure it out then we might have to get some kindergardeners to explain it to you....

1) The post was made in 2004 when the site was on the upswing to get a feel on what experience people had (Purpose)
2) Where do you see any idea of changes based on a poll and explain how it seems big brotherish?


----------



## Desert Fox

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Well if you cannot figure it out then we might have to get some kindergardeners to explain it to you....
> 
> 1) The post was made in 2004 when the site was on the upswing to get a feel on what experience people had (Purpose)
> 2) Where do you see any idea of changes based on a poll and explain how it seems big brotherish?



I would like to begin by saying that I find it remarkable that the first personal encounter I have with sarcastic comments was with a member of a directing staff. Yes you are correct that I didn't notice the start date for the topic, however the reason I posted was the myriad of recent posts. Perhaps now that the purpose of the poll has been realised is should be closed? On the point you raised regarding my level of education, fear not I am fairing well for myself. 

In terms my question regarding the poll itself, I was genuinely curious as to what the intent of the poll was (keeping in mind I was asking this while unaware of the posting date). As in if there were some pending changes to the site, and the survey was being conducted to get a feel for "type" of users on the forums, thinking that this might be done from time to time to adapt the site accordingly. 

The Big Brother reference was merely a joke, which I thought was highlighted by the *wink*, however this was apparently overlooked. The connection that was intended, was the alluding to the fact that poll was seeking "personal" information from users. By "personal" I merely refer to it being information about the users, and not the typical connotation for the term "personal".  Likewise, please note that I do not feel that this poll threatened my individuality, hence why I dutifully clicked the appropriate box to me before posting my question. 

Have your self a pleasant evening sir.

Regards,
Desert Fox


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Sometimes in the absence of body language and tone things can get missed.  DFox, I also was a bit put off by the Big Brother comment, however your subsequent post seems to have cleared that up.  Don't rely too heavily on the smileys to cover off comments.  However, I have stated for some time that a [sarcasm] dedicated smiley would be a bonus.
As for the poll, why would we dismantle it even if the original purpose may have been satisfied?  What is wrong with having a snap shot of the membership at a glance.  And once it is discontinued, if somebody wanted that info it would be difficult to re-canvass the entire membership again.  And I believe that the bigger the sample group is, the more accurate the poll is.
You will find there are heaps of maintained statistics.  Look in the profile section.  Hell, there is even a calculator to determine what percentage of your life you have wasted here, and how much your membership costs per day.  Do you have some specific concern with the data being collected?  In what way would you forsee the information being abused?
The other point is that you don't actually have to cast a vote to read or reply to the thread.  So feel free to fight The Man and don't vote.


----------



## Mithras

Klc said:
			
		

> What he said. Just a matter of time till BMQ now..  ;D
> 
> Your going to Borden, right? Somone we swore in with was going to St. Jean, I just can't remember who.



Yeah, I am off to Borden.  I believe the older gentleman from Poland is going with you to St. Jean.

As for why the topic should exist, or stay open.. it is a central place for everyone to give status updates on their military careers.  Cuts down on all the individual "LOOK AT ME" threads.


----------



## Desert Fox

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> As for the poll, why would we dismantle it even if the original purpose may have been satisfied?  What is wrong with having a snap shot of the membership at a glance.  And once it is discontinued, if somebody wanted that info it would be difficult to re-canvass the entire membership again.  And I believe that the bigger the sample group is, the more accurate the poll is..........._long omission_.............So feel free to fight The Man and don't vote.  [



No No, I'm not some civil liberties freak, and I did vote, thats what started this whole thing, me voting an being curious as to what the sample was being taken for.

What I mean by it being useful is that basically any swinging shlong can click on whatever button, and that keeping it open doesn’t in my opinion reflect the composition of the group (as voting was open until it was close a few hours ago). For example, there are people on the site who are not members of the military and vote accordingly as civies, and then get sworn in, run home and re-vote. Numerous other transformations can occur within the group and are not subsequently reflected. A poll to be effective must be a snap shot of a particular moment. Hence why political polls are conducted over a short period usually limited to a few days. However the dynamic of the members of Army.ca is not as wavering as that of the political inclination of the Canadian electorate and could thus be left open longer to get as you suggested a wider sample. But this particular poll was open for more then 2 years. That’s all that I'm getting at in terms of closing it, but poll is now closed so that doesn’t matter anymore.

Zipperhead, the point you raised regarding tagging a smiley has been dually noted (applied to my earlier post) thank you for the input.



Regards,
Desert Fox

To allow the thread to return to established purpose, perhaps we should continue via PM? Or start one titled "Big Brother, Army.ca and your vital personal information"   (JOKINGLY)  <------ Proof that  I'm a quick learner


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Desert Fox said:
			
		

> To allow the thread to return to established purpose, perhaps we should continue via PM? Or start one titled "Big Brother, Army.ca and your vital personal information"   (JOKINGLY)  <------ Proof that  I'm a quick learner



Heh.  Good one.  Lets get on with the business of mauling left wingers, shall we?   ^-^


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Thank you ZC for explaining it so eloquently. DF FYI the poll is still open but it is set so you may only vote once. Yes membership status will change and has changed but it basically reflects a members current status upon joining the site, should they decide to complete the optional poll.


----------



## 1feral1

Tired and "sleepless in Baghdad!"

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Desert Fox

Ex-D

Now that makes sence... thanks for the clearing that up... 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## bleedingvamp

Hello, how are you all doin? im not in the army yet because my mom wouldnt sign the thing i was sad lol im a silly goose. but yeah


----------



## 17thRecce

Retired from the CAF, PEIR.  Living in the US where it's warmer.


----------



## armyvern

bleedingvamp said:
			
		

> Hello, how are you all doin? im not in the army yet because my mom wouldnt sign the thing i was sad lol im a silly goose. but yeah


Checked out your web-site, hope you're prepared to give up the black eye make-up and suspected tongue ring I caught a glimpse of in one of the pics.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Checked out your web-site, hope you're prepared to give up the black eye make-up and suspected tongue ring I caught a glimpse of in one of the pics.



I too checked out the website and I suspect that's just the beginning of the things she might wanna give up! I think your Mom made a smart move there Vampire! :


----------



## armyvern

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I too checked out the website and I suspect that's just the beginning of the things she might wanna give up! I think your Mom made a smart move there Vampire! :



I agree. I'm a mom so I tried to be nice in my post....but if I were her mom, there'd be an awful lot I'd be changing!!

Vern


----------



## Kat Stevens

And people call ME hostile?!  Nice reception there guys.... :


----------



## Yrys

continuing small hijack



			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> but if I were her mom, there'd be an awful lot I'd be changing!!
> 
> Vern



I'm curious, Vern, as a wanna-be mom/one day, isn't it difficult to impose change for an adolescent?
How do you do it ?


----------



## armyvern

Yrys said:
			
		

> continuing small hijack
> 
> I'm curious, Vern, as a wanna-be mom/one day, isn't it difficult to impose change for an adolescent?
> How do you do it ?



Live under my roof? Then it'd be out with the smoking, drinking boyfriend for my 17 year old underage daughter as that is what bothers me about all her pics from a mom's perspective. 

Kat,
As a military pers, I hope she's ready to give up her eyeliner and tongue ring (as stated in my original post), which are in the military's regulations. I pass no judgement upon her or her abilities.


----------



## bigcletus

Retired Reg MP 811, Snr NCO, Took FRP 95 after 18 years, 
CFB Hfx, 4 CMBG MPPL, Lahr (best 6 years of my life - Field MP), CFB Moncton, CFB Baden 
Now Public Affairs at Res Bde HQ

javascript:void(0);
Canadian


----------



## Furtry

Engineers, trying to get in to the chair farce.


----------



## Breaktime

Doing BMQ now with the 1 RNFLDR


----------



## Gatto

Army Reserves, Infantry. Start my BMQ tonight as a matter of fact! I'm psyched.


----------



## stryte

Hi, first post here on the forum

Poll: Law enforcement - Saskatchewan Provincial Government 

Hoping to join the reserves in Regina for fall 2007


----------



## Exarecr

Tow Gunner ADP - O Coy 3RCR - 4CMBG Been out for a while but man oh man do I miss the "Brotherhood". Cheers.


----------



## hoist-monkey

I have 17 yrs Reg force
10 yrs on Submarines "O-boats"
1 yr on steamers (Fraser & Skeena)
4 yrs on Frigates (Winnipeg)
I am currently on my way to being an AESop, the best kept secret in the CF, I have wanted to do this for so long, I can't wait for my BAC in April.

I also did one silly summer in the ARTY reserves in Shilo.
It cured me off any Combart-Arms aspirations, I like sleeping in warm beds, but have the utmost respect for anyone that chooses that life.
They are the tip of the sword in the CF, and deserve so much more than they are getting.


----------



## q_1966

Quote from: Brazil_66 on January 30, 2005, 00:09:04
Im currently in Army Cadets and hopefully if all goes well, I will be moving on to bigger and better things with the Reserves (BCD's) in 3 to 4 months, Or Reg Force Cook, hopefully soon.
- Shawn

Quote from: Brazil_66 on January 30, 2005, 00:09:04
(Change in plans)
Still in Cadets, but
Hopefully by September or earlier I will be going in as a Reg Force Cook, just have the Medical, Interview & PT Test to do.



			
				Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> Passed Basic Training (May - July) and I am now waiting for my Cooks Training in Borden



Passed the Cooks Course and happy to be a Cook


----------



## JBP

Actually I was in here listed as a reservist but now I'm actually a Reg Force creature! I'm at CFB Borden in PRETC (Yay.... Lol... ).... Going to be a Sig op!

Anyone else course starting in August for Sigs in Kingston???


----------



## Transmundane

Former Army Cadet. Got to Warrant, went on exchange to Scotland. Now I'm waiting for CFRC Kitchener to finish my background check and send my file back to 11th Field Arty so I can start with the unit.


----------



## stealthylizard

Former Army Cadet, 1746 EME 1 SVC BN, also a warrant.  Retired to join the Reserves, 44th Field Engineer (affiliated with 1 CER), left after a year for gainful employment.  In the process of reenlisting for Regular Force Infantry.


----------



## Pea

I should update this I suppose. Was an Army Cadet throughout my youth, went to college and worked as a civi in Office Admin since then, and am now a Pte(R) headed to BMQ next weekend to begin my journey as a Medical Technician.


----------



## 1feral1

Well, got back from Iraq the end of march, took the whole month of April off, dealt with a at times twisted separation from my now 'ex', then back to work 01 May, and off to the field for three weeks, now freshly back from Shoalwater Bay.

I smashed up my left knee in Baghdad, with surgury expected in June (hopefully). So I will be in recoup' mode for 5 or 6 weeks, adn finally I will be able to have a bit of a rest from my deployment, even though I will be 'licking' my wounds, but this time they are physical wounds, ha!

I enjoyed my first weekend back from the field, and only three more sleeps til Friday for yet another weekend at home.

Shoalwater Bay was serious hard yakka (work), and long days, torrential rain in the tropics, which meant we were wet for days, with our feet looking rather pruned up, white and blistered. At least it was warm, about 27 or 28 by day and high teens at night. Lots of live fire, and lots of moving around, so everyone was kept busy. 

50 ant bites on my left arm alone, and I was stung by a Euro honey bee right in my vehicle on the 700km trip home. Oh joy.

So thats me up to date, my status is I am alive and well.


Cheers from the Light Horse!

Forward!

Wes


----------



## RetiredRoyal

single but looking.


----------



## Can-american

Active duty for the US Army, in the mighty 3rd Infantry division most decorated in US history, take care Can-Am


----------



## Trooper Hale

RetiredRoyal said:
			
		

> single but looking.



Thats the only status that matters! Good stuff Royal. ;D


----------



## 1feral1

Marking time here at the Unit (DO and Tp Admin bitch), pre-surgical mode, as I go under the knife from a knee injury courtesy of the roof of the Baath Party HQ in Baghdad. Go in for it in about a week, then some much needed R&R. Hope to be off for several weeks in re-coup mode, coming back better and in less discomfort. Aside from that, nothing.

I'd have more confidence if it was a nice modern civvy hospital, but ... oh no, its an army hospital, and need I say more.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Drummy

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Marking time here at the Unit (DO and Tp Admin bitch), pre-surgical mode, as I go under the knife from a knee injury courtesy of the roof of the Baath Party HQ in Baghdad. Go in for it in about a week, then some much needed R&R. Hope to be off for several weeks in re-coup mode, coming back better and in less discomfort. Aside from that, nothing.
> 
> I'd have more confidence if it was a nice modern civvy hospital, but ... oh no, its an army hospital, and need I say more.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Wes, they'll probably have you up mopping the floors in two days   ;D  (shades of a Brit hospital in Germany back in the fifties, where the patients did a lot[most] of the menial tasks)

Get well and look after yourself.    Drummy


----------



## razorguns

us army
40th infantry
los angeles, ca

born b.c.

r


----------



## zipperhead_cop

razorguns said:
			
		

> us army
> 40th infantry
> los angeles, ca
> 
> born b.c.



Welcome back to Canada, brother.


----------



## razorguns

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Welcome back to Canada, brother.



hehe.  thanks but i'm still in la - tho i have a house in toronto and fly there a lot 

canadians chick are also hotter 

r


----------



## Donut

RG, I've seen you on here the past couple of nights; welcome to Army.ca.

It's always nice to get an opinion from our allies on here, keeps the gene pool from getting to inbred   ;D

A little word of advice though: stop with the MSN speak; it not only contravenes the site usage guidelines set out by the owner and mods, but it makes it harder for some of our older folk to figure the message out!

PMT


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> RG, I've seen you on here the past couple of nights; welcome to Army.ca.
> 
> It's always nice to get an opinion from our allies on here, keeps the gene pool from getting to inbred   ;D
> 
> A little word of advice though: stop with the MSN speak; it not only contravenes the site usage guidelines set out by the owner and mods, but it makes it harder for some of our older folk to figure the message out!
> 
> PMT



Who you callin old???? ;D


----------



## TN2IC

He is just aged....  ;D


----------



## ricksherry

Now I'm a civilian but I still work at NDHQ in Ottawa - actually do regret getting out (was a MCpl) and if I had a good set of knees, would rejoin in a heartbeat.  I help take care of our own still - love the Military atmosphere.


----------



## ricksherry

Addendum to what I posted - I was chief clerk of the Black Watch in Montreal and my last position was in the 90's at CFB St Hubert with Combat Development Division. One of the COs we had in the Black Watch made sure I was trained as a combat clerk - the way all clerks in the Infantry should be trained. We had some great exercises back in the 70s and 80s!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

BW Rickand Sherry said:
			
		

> Addendum to what I posted - I was chief clerk of the Black Watch in Montreal and my last position was in the 90's at CFB St Hubert with Combat Development Division. One of the COs we had in the Black Watch made sure I was trained as a combat clerk - the way all clerks in the Infantry should be trained. We had some great exercises back in the 70s and 80s!



Welcome....you'll find some of that atmosphere here....one big family.  ;D


----------



## freeze_time311

I'm a civilian, who is applying to the CF. I'm going infantry, but I currently have my Emergency Medical Response certificate. I thought I wanted to become a paramedic and stay a civvy, but the CF caught my attention about half way through the course. I finished the course, but never took a job up with any hospital or health authority. I'm looking forward to serving in CF and seeing what the infantry has to offer.

                                             Jimmy


----------



## Rusty_Poth

Retired. 25 years combined Reg/Reserves.

7 years in Armoured, 18 with the Air Force.


----------



## ex-Highlander

Reg Force Army, Sigs.


----------



## Fusilier

REG F - ARMY


----------



## DCRabbit

Army brat. Grew up at Borden. 67-90. Mother was a Sgt, father was a Mcpl. Sis is a major in the reserves. Brother in law is a Lt Col. I'm.. civvie.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

DCRabbit said:
			
		

> Army brat. Grew up at Borden. 67-90. Mother was a Sgt, father was a Mcpl. Sis is a major in the reserves. Brother in law is a Lt Col. I'm.. civvie.



Wow great pedigree....how come you're not in the mob?? ;D


----------



## DCRabbit

Cos when I was there, the grass seemed always greener in civvie world. But the longer I was away, the more I missed it until it was too late to do anything about it. Tho I will never miss roach patrol on the pot racks at  A-151. At least I think ti was A-151.. the one by the Rod and Gun Club. I did a few stints as a pot washer there.


----------



## 1RNBR

Army reserve Infantry went on the sup list a couple of years ago and now trying to get off. was told will be back on parade by christmas but will find out for sure tonight.


----------



## loadie

AirForce MCPl.  3 yrs reserve Infantry, 18+ yrs reg.  CC-130 Hercules Loadmaster (SAR,TAT)
Best job in the world.  Never a dull moment!


----------



## AffLicTioN

10 yrs Army - Reg F  first post btw nice site you have here


----------



## Trooper Hale

Bit of an update. I've just moved to the School of Armour, Puckapunyal, for my ASLAV crewman course. So now i only check Army.ca on the weekends :'(
Its not all bad though, only another 20weeks till the course is over!


----------



## Rayman

Well was in the Air Cadets. Left to take a job that had me working parade night and weekends so I turned in my uniform on a coat hook after three years and 2 chevrons (corporal). I want to get into the Army as either Armour or Air Defense. However it seems my mom (make no mistake im 20 years old), grandma, and girlfriend are all against it. My girlfriend wants me to do something where I at least come home every night. However I still got my application package right on the night stand. 3 vs. 1 guess that means im out-numbered right?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Rayman said:
			
		

> Well was in the Air Cadets. Left to take a job that had me working parade night and weekends so I turned in my uniform on a coat hook after three years and 2 chevrons (corporal). I want to get into the Army as either Armour or Air Defense. However it seems my mom (make no mistake im 20 years old), grandma, and girlfriend are all against it. My girlfriend wants me to do something where I at least come home every night. However I still got my application package right on the night stand. 3 vs. 1 guess that means im out-numbered right?



Nope it means you gotta man up and do what's right for you.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Rayman said:
			
		

> 3 vs. 1 guess that means im out-numbered right?



As long as you are certain that having various women rule your life won't provide you with regrets, you should be good to go.  FYI- If the chick will dump you because you are an Army guy, she probably would have punted you anyway.  Fish, oceans, whatnot.  You get the idea.  
Make sure you get your matching Star Wars sheets and PJ's from your mom before you turn in your application.


----------



## Rayman

LOL well I kind of did just that. Hopefully when I can meet the physical standards ill be joining the 1 RNBR part time.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Rayman said:
			
		

> LOL well I kind of did just that. Hopefully when I can meet the physical standards ill be joining the 1 RNBR part time.



Good on ya!  Get in the game and they'll see.  Go out of your way to educate your mom on how things really are in the military.  Understanding what we do goes a long way to mitigating parental worries.


----------



## Rayman

I know this is a bit of a hijack but zipperhead youre right it was mainly the assumption that "I want to go overseas to Afghanistan and blow something up, and I shouldnt be a part of that" and "youre going to end up moved all over the damn world" when in reality I said do you even know what I am planning to do? Do you know the difference between reserves and regular forces? EVEN IF it ever did come to me being sent to fight for Canada 1000000's of veterans did before me and thats probably the reason were singing O Canada and not something else. If no one steps up to the plate of defending Canada what they did years before will have meant nothing.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Looks like you're ready to make a decision.  Best go see the recruiter and decide which path to take.  Good luck.


----------



## Judy

Looks like I'm in the 6.5% AF minority. 

Air weapons controller at a tactical mobile radar sqn in Bagtown.


----------



## Stetson and Spurs

RCMP in case you hadn't figured out after seeing the crest and reading the quote.


----------



## medaid

Stetson and Spurs said:
			
		

> RCMP in case you hadn't figured out after seeing the crest and reading the quote.



Pfft no way! What gave you *THAT* idea!  ;D


----------



## Drif10

Fighting my way to retirement in Trenton.


----------



## 2 Cdo

Drif10 said:
			
		

> Fighting my way to retirement in Trenton.



Just retired 09 Nov 07. I'm either retired or unemployed, depends how you look at things!


----------



## Mike Baker

Can a mod change the poll setting so that those of us that will be entering the CF soon can change from civilian?


----------



## aesop081

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Can a mod change the poll setting so that those of us that will be entering the CF soon can change from civilian?



No


----------



## zipperhead_cop

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Just retired 09 Nov 07. I'm either retired or unemployed, depends how you look at things!



Hey, every day is a day off!  How can you go wrong with that?   ;D


----------



## Roy Harding

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Just retired 09 Nov 07. I'm either retired or unemployed, depends how you look at things!



"Retired" is great - trust me.  Civvies love the term.


----------



## Swingline1984

GO ARMY!...errrrrr...ummmm... I mean, GO LAND ELEMENT OF THE CANADIAN FORCES!


----------



## Anatomic Golf

CIC Air


----------



## jmlz87

4th week in St. Jean right now. Just flew back home on XMas leave til the 5th of Jan.

Looking forward to some R&R  ;D


----------



## edgar

I wonder how many people could be described, like me, as retired, and a spectator, and a wannabe all at the same time?


----------



## D/W89

Hmmm...  No category for Military Spouse     (19 years)  my husband (we've been married nearly 21years  :-* ) joined as Air, switched to Army...


----------



## Seth

I will be going through the recurting process after I finish my (GED) General Education Degree. Hope fully with in Three to four months, i will have completed my (GED), so from there how ever long it takes for my application to go through. Infantry baby here i come... Completed the forms, and papers also have talked to a couple recurting Sargent's.


----------



## Roy Harding

Seth said:
			
		

> I will be going through the recurting process after I finish my (GED) General Education Degree. Hope fully with in Three to four months, i will have completed my (GED), so from there how ever long it takes for my application to go through. Infantry baby here i come... Completed the forms, and papers also have talked to a couple recurting Sargent's.



Best of luck to you, Seth.

A small point (it'll help you with your GED) - "I", when referring to yourself, is ALWAYS capitalized.


----------



## Oliverrem

well im a student still. Im 16 but I really would like to join the militia soon as part time reserves but sadly my parents said no to it... but after highshool or uni ill join full time starting in infantry. my dream is to be in the air force just like my grandmother Inez was. I was influenced by my grandmother and 2 guys from the reserves comeing to my school and doing a presentation about the army (we saw this awsome clip of a plane firing something out and the plane kinda looked like it had wings it was awsome) well hopefully my dream of being in the air force comes true, if it doesnt ill go be a pilot


----------



## JSA

"I wonder how many people could be described, like me, as retired, and a spectator, and a wannabe all at the same time?"

22 years with the Patricia's, served with the regiment, closed out in the north.  Been out almost 10 years, still watching (and wishing I was a 21 year old paratrooper).  No regrets, no looking back.  js


----------



## Roy Harding

Oliverrem said:
			
		

> well im a student still. Im 16 but I really would like to join the militia soon as part time reserves but sadly my parents said no to it... but after highshool or uni ill join full time starting in infantry. my dream is to be in the air force just like my grandmother Inez was. I was influenced by my grandmother and 2 guys from the reserves comeing to my school and doing a presentation about the army (we saw this awsome clip of a plane firing something out and the plane kinda looked like it had wings it was awsome) well hopefully my dream of being in the air force comes true, if it doesnt ill go be a pilot



I'm not even going to start taking this apart.

Instead - I'll wish you the best of luck and I hope you're able to achieve your dreams.


----------



## Rodahn

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I'm not even going to start taking this apart.
> 
> Instead - I'll wish you the best of luck and I hope you're able to achieve your dreams.



Mellowing out are we Roy??


----------



## Roy Harding

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Mellowing out are we Roy??



Just having a weak day.


----------



## Rayman

Oliverrem said:
			
		

> ...clip of a plane firing something out and the plane kinda looked like it had wings...



 :-\ Id hate to be on a plane without wings. Being an ex-air cadet they never let us jump out like the army types do...

...shoulda woulda coulda....


----------



## edgar

JSA said:
			
		

> "I wonder how many people could be described, like me, as retired, and a spectator, and a wannabe all at the same time?"
> 
> 22 years with the Patricia's, served with the regiment, closed out in the north.  Been out almost 10 years, still watching (and wishing I was a 21 year old paratrooper).  No regrets, no looking back.  js


I got regrets. I quit PPCLI battle school cause of Ileotibial band tendonitis. I need to live that down and I hope to do that soon. Also,

Run Seth! Run! 

Don't be like me, workmanlike ain't good enough, you need to be an athlete to be infantry.


----------



## ballz

I checked off civilian but I'm hopefully soon going to be a student of the military. Just going through the application process as of meow.


----------



## OS_Hewitt

In the Regular Army as of TODAY! left the Naval reserves yesterday!! PRETC here i come! LOL


----------



## midget-boyd91

Awaiting a date with the fancy X-ray called the MRI, then awaiting a date with a scalpel, then we'll finally get my papers off to the CFRC. Damn.

Midget


----------



## jeffb

Civy. Former R031 Infantry. Hopefully soon to be on course bound for a commission as an Armour Officer in the regular army.


----------



## Seth

Roy, I have not read that far into the GED book  :  haha, thanks man. "I" will keep a watch out on those I's... 

Edgar, HOLY man, do I really have to run more?  

Kicks, jumps, swings fists, this guy will make it!


----------



## fire_guy686

RegF Army, 2.5 years in posted to Winnipeg.




Pte-H, enjoy PRETC.


----------



## OS_Hewitt

oh screw that, i'm asking for a yellowknife posting for EWAT!!! i want the extra 18K  got a bloody ruck march for all technical trades in PRETC, going from Borden to Meaford :S


----------



## fire_guy686

Borden to Meaford????? Have fun with that one.


----------



## OS_Hewitt

yea it will be, hopefully i get to go to yellowknife!


----------



## fireman451

X-Infantry reg 4 years PPCLI 

Civvy Firefighter now , best job in the world.


----------



## pteosborne

Air force.  AVN tech, 2.5 years served. 22.5 to go


----------



## fraserdw

Judging by the poll army guys either:

a.  have too much time on their hands
b.  are internet gurus
c.  cannot find something to do besides the job!!!

LOL > :warstory: :threat:


----------



## AffLicTioN

10 yrs Infantry (PPCLI) however just received my AES OP message so I'll be Airforce by summer time  ;D


----------



## BobDylan

2 years PRes Sapper 31cer.


----------



## LieutenantHoward

Infantry officer with the 82nd Airborne


----------



## midget-boyd91

Eleven days and counting until my time with the MRI. 
Hey, maybe I'll be in that fancy machine while my sister is down the hall having her baby.

Midget


----------



## Thomas6278

:cdnsalute:
Ex-Army  I served from 1973 - 1983.  Started in the Lincoln & Welland Regt. Went Reg. Force into the Logistics - MOC was MSE-OP935

I am presently the Membership Chairman of the AGENT ORANGE ASSOCIATION OF CANADA.
If you ever were in CFB Gagetown , I urge you to visit our Official Site   www.agentorangecanada.com


----------



## Trooper Hale

Well, its been a hell of a long time since i said anything on this website and this topic seems a good one, so...
I'm a dismounted Cavalry Scout in the Australian Regular Army, based up in Brisbane in the same compound as Wesley down under.
Just got back from a month out bush and just got internet access!
Have fun, cheers,
Hales


----------



## RangerRay

I suppose I should update too...

I got a letter last month informing me that I am no longer in the Supplementary Reserve since I have been inactive for the last 10 years.  They said I could request an extension it, but they normally aren't approved.  I didn't think it was worth requesting if I wouldn't be able to go back to the Primary Reserve anytime soon.  It doesn't make sense for my name to be on a database if I'm not active.

I'm not bitter, mad, sad or angry...but I do feel that my last link to the Army has been severed.  I always enjoyed the looks I got when I told friends and co-workers that I was technically still in the Army.  ;D


----------



## 421_434_226

Reg force can retire in 801 days,  ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy

About to lose my job


----------



## Good2Golf

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> About to lose my job



...and gain a new one.  Remember, add just a dash of salt to the coffee grounds, it makes the coffee taste so much better for the boss, and a happy boss is a good boss!


----------



## Drummy

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...and gain a new one.  Remember, add just a dash of salt to the coffee grounds, it makes the coffee taste so much better for the boss, and a happy boss is a good boss!



If a dash is good, wouldn't a "pinch" be even better? (In the right place of course)   ;D

Drummy


----------



## Guy L

Currently retired after 29 years with the RCR, MWO transfered to the reserves, haven't cleared in yet but in the process of going to 4 RCR.


----------



## Blakey

I can almost see the light, May 2009, 8 months after re-deployment, retire w/ 20 yrs.


----------



## Arctic007

Air Force for Life!!  11 years come and gone, 8 Class B, 3 Reg, waiting to start new flying career.  No life like it.   ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax

Little update.  Got my Pilot Wings last Friday.  Headed off to Cold Lake at 419 Sqn for the FLIT!

Max


----------



## blacktriangle

Just got my CT to the regs, heading out to Wainwright for my Infantry course soon. 

 ;D


----------



## Sailorwest

Navy Reserve 
MARS


----------



## jmlz87

CFSCE on my 3s enjoying it so far. Ph1 is so short.


----------



## MCpl. Burwell

Royal Regina Rifles Army Cadets. Master Corporal. 4 years service.


----------



## Scratch_043

well it's been a while since I've last visited this thread....

1 CER, Heavy Equipment Troop, Sapper


----------



## zzyzx723

Army Reserve, 723 Comm Sqn in Halifax as a Sig Op. Looking to CT into RegF soon.


----------



## armyvern

zzyzx723 said:
			
		

> Army Reserve, 723 Comm Sqn in Halifax as a Sig Op. Looking to CT into RegF soon.



Way back when I was a Pte and just got back from Namibia - they (Base Supply) shipped me to 723 Comm Sqn to look after their DAs, doing their purchasing etc. First time I ever got to work on my own - I loved it and learned a ton!! Best thing that ever happened to me "job-learning" wise. The bonus was that it was in Willow Park ... so I even had PARKING!!  

Great bunch of Sigs guys worked there then.

Gawd ... I feel old just thinking back to it - 'twas many moons ago.


----------



## zzyzx723

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Great bunch of Sigs guys worked there then.



Still do. ;D


----------



## WrenchBender

Soon to be a civvie after 29 yrs, 4 mos and 15 days. If my request is finally answered by the system. Then I can start my new job in Kandahar, the military won't let me go so I found a job that will.

WrenchBender


----------



## JohnCS

Maybe it took us only 6 weeks what took you 2 years?

John C Seguin

RCAF (retired)


quote author=Nomadfl link=topic=22010/post-456622#msg456622 date=1160019058]
Retired Army, Canadian Forces. Retired in 1980 with almost 28 years of service. Just turn 70

Joined Dec 18, 1952 as first intake of soldier apprentices (Green Monster), I went to the RCEME School at Barriefield, and did two years of basic, schooling and trade. Qualified as Armourer Grp 1 in Jan 55, posted to 214 Wksp, Vancouver for a year, and then to the RCD Regt LAD, as an armourer, and to the 2nd Guards, as an armourer after RSM Charlie Smith of the RCD's told me to be out of the RCD's Regiments lines by 1100 hours after I was caught cheering for the 2nd Guards at a hockey game  :, Then I was posted the 1th Guards as an armourer. I served as a RCEME  armourer with the RCD Recce, summer of 58, and with the 2nd R22R, and then posted to Germany to 4 Fields Wksp RCEME in Ft Chambly, and then to the RCEME LAD with 8th Hussars in Iserlon in 61. Came back to Canada in 62, transfered to the RCDC "Dental" to re-train as Dental Lab Technician. Posted to Trenton, Toronto, radar bases on the mid-Canada line. Went to Cyprus fall of 64 with the 2nd RCR....learned about RCR's and chickens..... Posted to London, and then to Montreal area, went to Egypt fall of 73 with a combined Med/Dental Detachment. We had a platoon of RCR's for security....and they had a pet chicken....believe me... Met up with Brig General Holmes (RCR) at a party...I asked him if he owned the chicken??? ;D...wrong thing to say...he asked me what rank i was....I said "Sgt"  he said" not any more Cpl."....lucky we all had sober thoughts the next day.  Also spent time in CFB Calgary, and CFB Toronto and took my retirement in 1980..

People that impressed me most, # 1, Maj. GL Lodge, Officer Commanding Soldier Apprentice Coy RCEME ...had a crush on his daughter. He was a father figure I never had. #2 Sgt Johnny Bouchard, my first Platoon Sgt...great guy...taught us how to cover our arse. There are many people in the Dental branch that impressed me. When you work hand in hand with Dental Captains....  to Col., you find out how gifted some of those people were.

What bugged me most were airforce types who did six weeks basic at RCAF St. Jean and called it boot camp...we did 2 years basic as Apprentices. We ran our own morning inspections and parades...We had a company of 7 platoons when the 1st platoon graduated

Would I do it again.....YES ...best thing that ever happened to me...I was out of school at 14...grade 9 dropout....had a chance to join at 16 as an Apprentice...jumped at it....No life like it.  
[/quote]


----------



## eurowing

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Soon to be a civvie after 29 yrs, 4 mos and 15 days. If my request is finally answered by the system. Then I can start my new job in Kandahar, the military won't let me go so I found a job that will.
> 
> WrenchBender


Too funny, I did the exact same thing.  I applied for 3 positions, one in Kabul and 2 in KAF.  I even tried to go as a reservist as I exited the Reg force.  The old saying applied, "you can't get there from here".  I would have had to have been hired as a reservist by a unit for a specific job, then that unit would have had to be willing to let me go.  Oh well, I get a pay raise and I get my 33 year pension + one more adventure in direct support of the mission.


----------



## OldSolduer

Retired PPCLI, now with Royal Winnipeg Rifles....


----------



## Mike Baker

Still a dirty civvie :


Well, not for long I hope. ;D

Zee Beaver


----------



## Rodahn

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Still a dirty civvie :
> 
> 
> Well, not for long I hope. ;D
> 
> Zee Beaver



If you would wash every now and then you wouldn't be so dirty.....  ;D However that can be forgiven, as you are joining the thumperheads, and we are chronically being called dirty tramps......


----------



## Mike Baker

Rodahn said:
			
		

> If you would wash every now and then you wouldn't be so dirty.....  ;D However that can be forgiven, as you are joining the thumperheads, and we are chronically being called dirty tramps......


I do my best when I'm in the shower 


Beav


----------



## Raylee

Army reserve, infantry


----------



## Dariusz

Hi,
Served four years in the german military police (with one deployment to Kabul), now I am a Corrections Officer in Canada waiting for my application for Armour Officer in the CF to get through!
The forsaken Secret Security Clearance is killing me, it is taking forever!!!


----------



## Remz

I was in cadets for five years, but just recently quit. Our corps is very small and things were getting tiresome to the point where we were doing the same thing year after year.
I do have an interest in joining the CF though. But I have asthma so I guess I wont know if I will be able to until I try!


----------



## Marshall

Civilian hopefully turned Officer Cadet mid next year  ;D


----------



## dothedr3w

12 days away from starting basic


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine

2 years as 031, applying for ROTP as 180 for fall 2009.


----------



## Gasplug

2269 days before retirement at 35 years ;D

Gasplug


----------



## WrenchBender

Retired after 10,757 Days. Now working in Afghanistan as a contractor.

WrenchBender


----------



## tabernac

Finally a NCdt at RMC. 12,461 days till I plan on retiring. If I get that far. ;D


----------



## Bones

Civilian, might join the reserves next year. Thinking about Weapons Technician Land, but not sure.


----------



## Karl87

civilian awaiting call for BMQ.


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER

hopefully enrolled soon


----------



## Johnny_H

Civilian


----------



## pilotmom

Mother of a pilot who is talking to the powers that be. Information, information, information.


----------



## Shamrock

pilotmom said:
			
		

> Mother of a pilot who is talking to the powers that be. Information, information, information.



Wouldn't that make you a helicopter mom


----------



## sky high

After 20 years service, retired for almost 14 years now.   Sometimes I actually miss the place.


----------



## Trooper Hale

sky high said:
			
		

> After 20 years service, retired for almost 14 years now.   Sometimes I actually miss the place.


Hmm, but _which_ place do you miss? And do you miss moving from it ever few years?  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

Ah, I can finally respond to this thread as a member of the CF.   Air Force, baby, yeah!  ;D


----------



## ruckmarch

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Ah, I can finally respond to this thread as a member of the CF.   Air Force, baby, yeah!  ;D



That is the right answer  ;D Enjoy your time at st jean, when you are made CPC, make sure you kick arse. A couple of my buddies that went AEC are awaiting training to go to Cornwall


----------



## bLUE fOX

Starting my fifth year as CIC Sea. Thinking about transferring to the PRES though, just looking at what's available in the area frist.
Cheers


----------



## cjr

In the process of joining the Naval Reserve.


----------



## Co-opCobourg

I just got hired by the Hasty  Pees for a Co-op emplacement. Should be starting next Friday. Wish me luck mates!


----------



## quadrapiper

SLt, Sea CIC - training officer for 263 Beacon Hill in Langford, BC.


----------



## Oil Can

31+ years was enough, thanks for asking. Sup Res list at the moment.


----------



## jmlz87

Update:

ATT POSTED to CFRC Van (now in New West) acting-FM.
Has really given me insight to the long and complex process of enrollments.
Still awtg TS/SA, then back to Kingston for Pt2 QL3.


----------



## jeffb

Update: OCdt. Regular Army posted to CFLRS on L20. Expecting to graduate 17 Apr. 09 and then it's off to CFB Gagetown for CAP.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Bored and exhausted minion.


----------



## XR Rider

Currently Class B with CLS, retired last year with 24+ served as RCR, Photo Tech and last twelve as a FIG (...Int Guy). Retiring again soon

XR Rider


----------



## CorporalMajor

Res Army Clerk in Ottawa, considering a tour or CT, probably same uniform if not the blue variation.


----------



## Lil_T

Applicant (Reg F, Navy, RMS Clerk) and Spouse..  absorber of information.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Applicant, Regular Force Infantry


----------



## - m i l l e y -

2 years Reg F NCdt NCSE debating CT to Army possibly Cbt Eng/Armour


----------



## MDMA

None right now, hopefully a army reservist, infantry when im 16, if by 16 im in high school.


----------



## bradlupa

Applicant Reg Force  Air (fire fighter) currently a fire fighter in civvy life, called the other day and was merit listed.


----------



## JBoyd

Applicant (Again, have small yet previous service), Air Force, AES Op. Just mailed off my back-check, 330-23, & 333-60 forms.


----------



## Tow Tripod

Having returned from TF108 I'm currently rear party for TF 3-09 and it totally sucks. All I have to say is that I'm not a councillor of any type and if your stupid enough to smoke DOPE, CRACK,CRYSTAL METH, then maybe you should have never have signed the dotted line. I say due diligence is a complete waste of *ucking time. Kick them out. Wait a minute if you can't pay your bills as a corporal making way to much money then get the @uck out!!! If you can't drink alcohol without getting the *hit kicked out of you then maybe you shouldn't drink!!! or better yet, you kicking the *hit out of some civie. Then get the *uck out. You are a complete waste of time for the battalion, the army, the CF. Thank you my time is done. I might start having REAR PARTY RANTS!!!! Stay Tuned

TOW TRIPOD


----------



## GDawg

I'm releasing from my current unit and on the cusp of driving to Kingston to begin my third trade in the CF, but this time its for real because its the reg force  8)


----------



## mssdonna

Applicant, R Force, AVN


----------



## QueenChatty

Can anyone tell me what it means to have the status class "B"
Thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper

QueenChatty said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what it means to have the status class "B"
> Thanks



Please use the search function this has been asked and answered before.

Reserve Service over 12 days (continous) but not filling a Reg Force Position.

EDITED TO PROVIDE CORRECT INFO

Minimum Consecutive Days. Cl “B” Res Svc as defined in QR&O 9.07 shall not be authorized unless the period of service is 13 or more consecutive days;


From QR&O 9.07

9.07  CLASS “B” RESERVE SERVICE

(1) A member of the Reserve Force is on Class “B” Reserve Service when the member is on full-time service and:
(a) serves in a temporary position on the instructional or administrative staff of a school or other training establishment conducting training for the Reserve Force, the Royal Canadian Sea Cadets, the Royal Canadian Army Cadets or the Royal Canadian Air Cadets;
(b) proceeds on such training attachment or such training course of such duration as may be prescribed by the Chief of the Defence Staff; or
(c) is on duties of a temporary nature approved by the Chief of the Defence Staff, or by an authority designated by him, when it is not practical to employ members of the Regular Force on those duties.
(2) Class “B” Reserve Service includes proceeding to and returning from the place of duty.


----------



## mariomike

Please, change my status to - retired - City of Toronto Paramedic. 
Effective: 1 June 2009.


----------



## Cormen

Hello everyone,

I chose army, but in more depth im starting with the 4 canadian rangers patrol, and local SAR team. I just found the site, and thought it would be interesting to join up.


----------



## SupersonicMax

I thought I'd give a little update!  I just finished the Fighter Lead In Training today, and now, I'm off to the OTU to fly the Hornet!


----------



## Rigger052

Good Luck Max

10 yrs in uniform first 3 as a Res RTOP last 7 have been as a reg force lineman.


----------



## blacktriangle

Self proclaimed individual augmentee.


----------



## Sub Standard

Naval Weapons Tech on Submarines


----------



## GDawg

GDawg said:
			
		

> I'm releasing from my current unit and on the cusp of driving to Kingston to begin my third trade in the CF, but this time its for real because its the reg force  8)



Now I'm Reg F Comm Rsch, in the PAT Pl at CFSCE.


----------



## British Army

Serving foreign forces - British Army  

Enlisted into the Royal Electrical & Mechanical Engineers (REME) in 1988 and trained as a Vehicle Mechanic (VM).

Now a Warrant Officer Class 1 (equivalent to a CWO) and approaching the end of a full (22 yr) military career.

I have recently applied to enlist as a VT (MOC:411) in the CF - currently awaiting the outcome of the PLA.


----------



## albe8660

Armour Officer Cadet - ROTP student at WLU in ON graduating next year. School sucks but the job rocks so in the end it is all worth it.


----------



## pross182

Ex Army Reserve, sick of civi life, soon to rejoin as an Army Regular. Armoured Corps


----------



## Steve_D

Ex-Air Force Transportation Officer. Retired in 1994 and am now trying to get back in as MARS officer.  Feeling like this will be the best decision I have made since getting out.


----------



## OldSolduer

Now Class B at JPSU Prairie.


----------



## Hastings

O Cadet LWOP until Sept 7th when I start BMOQ.


----------



## Port Lookout

Ex Boatswain , now Supply Tech with 30 years and ready to 
retire


----------



## trigger324

reserve infantry from 92-95 as a west novie (b and d coy as they were called back then)...
but that didn't really pan out much though.

joined reg force navy in 2003 as a "tasop"...and then one morning i woke up and was told i was a sonar operator all of a sudden...i sailed in mon, ath, stj, and iro since then.  now i'm ashore.

i hope to be an aes op in a few months.  i PLAN on hearing the good news by february. ;D   it's taken forever. 

and i'm a volunteer firefighter...


----------



## matt101pwn

Joining reserves, then at 18 infantry full force


----------



## McGruer

Reg force Sig op for 3 and a half years now, currently in the process of transfering over to the infantry, going PPCLI!


----------



## len173

Pres. Infantry.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Once again an applicant,  going Regular Force Infantry!
Starting my process in April when Infantry opens up again.


----------

